# Abbey Road One Selections/Foundation Info



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 22, 2022)

Here's a handy reference of the basic information about Spitfire's Abbey Road One series. No need to go hunting through pages of marketing, pages of VI-C threads, or Youtube videos. Currently eight have been released, there are a total of nine recorded as of October 2020 (according to an old post from Christian).

I'm still updating. Let me know if you spot mistakes or want to add any info. I'd like to add info on how many dynamic layers are in each, if anyone knows those.

---

FILM SCORING SELECTIONS
55.9gb

Wondrous Flutes (picc + 2fl in octaves) -- 6.9gb
Leg/sus, stacc, marcato, mordents (min 2nd-maj 3rd)

Vibrant Reeds (2ob + 2cl in octaves, 2ob + 2cl + cor anglais in octaves) -- 7.5gb
Leg/sus (2 types), stacc, mordents (min 2nd-maj 3rd)

Sparkling Woodwinds (picc + 2fl + 2ob + 2cl in octaves + optional glock) -- 6.4gb
Leg/sus, stacc

Mysterious Reeds (2ob + 2cl, 2cl + 2 bn in octaves) -- 7.6gb
Leg/sus (2 types), stacc | (3 sus dyn layers)

Thematic Trumpets (4 trumpets in unison) -- 10.7gb
Leg/sus, stacc'mo, stacc, tenuto, marcato, sfz | (3 sus dyn layers)

Thematic Horns (8 horns in unison) -- 11gb
Leg/sus (2 types), stacc'mo, stacc, tenuto, marcato, sfz | (3 sus dyn layers)

Grand Brass (4hn + 10vc, 4hn + tuba in octaves) -- 9.3gb
Leg/sus (2 types), stacc, tenuto, short/medium/long swells

Legendary Low Strings (10 cellos + 8 basses in octaves) -- 7.5gb
Leg/sus, stacc, spicc

---

ABBEY ROAD ONE: ORCHESTRAL FOUNDATIONS
69.6gb

Strings High (16/14/12)
Sus, sus CS, trem, spicc, pizz | (5 sus dyn layers, vib/non-vib)

Strings Low (10/8)
Sus, sus CS, trem, spicc, pizz | (5 sus dyn layers, vib/non-vib)

Winds High (picc, 2fl, 2ob, cor anglais, 2cl)
Sus, stacc, tenuto, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (5 sus dyn layers)

Low Winds (1bcl, 2bn, 1cbn)
Sus, stacc, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (4 sus dyn layers)

4 Trumpets
Sus, stacc, tenuto, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (5 sus dyn layers)

4 Horns
Sus, stacc, tenuto, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (4 sus dyn layers)

Low Brass (3trb, 2btrb, 1 contrabass trb, 1 tuba, 1 contrabass tuba)
Sus, stacc, tenuto, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (4 sus dyn layers)

(Percussion section to come)

---

Here is a breakdown of all Abbey Road One woodwind arrangements:

(Contain at least leg/sus, stacc)
picc + 2fl + 2ob + 2cl -- Sparkling Woodwinds
picc + 2fl 8ve -- Wondrous Flutes
2ob + 2cl unison -- Mysterious Reeds
2ob + 2cl 8ve (+ optional cor anglais) -- Vibrant Reeds
2cl + 2bn 8ve -- Mysterious Reeds

(Contain at least sus, stacc'mo, marcato, short/med/long swells)
picc, 2fl, 2ob, cor anglais, 2cl unison -- AROOF
1bcl, 2bn, 1cbn unison -- AROOF


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 22, 2022)

@Land of Missing Parts
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Snarf (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks for making these!



Land of Missing Parts said:


> Low Winds (2cl, 1 bcl, 2bn, 1cbn)
> Sus, stacc, marcato, short/medium/long swells


Still don't understand why they didn't include tenutos for the low winds.


----------



## Karma (Jan 23, 2022)

One tiny thing I spotted (the rest is correct), but Sparkling Winds also has a Piccolo!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 23, 2022)

Karma said:


> One tiny thing I spotted (the rest is correct), but Sparkling Winds also has a Piccolo!


Thanks Karma!

So an easy way to think about the winds selections might be:
Sparkling Woodwinds = Wondrous Flutes + Vibrant Reeds (+ optional glock)?

Of course there are important differences like the playable range, the articulations available, and that Sparkling Woodwinds is derived from its own recording session(s).


----------



## roman_o (Jan 24, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Here's a handy reference of the basic information about Spitfire's Abbey Road One series. No need to go hunting through pages of marketing, pages of VI-C threads, or Youtube videos. I'm still updating. Let me know if you spot mistakes or want to add any info.
> 
> I'd like to add info on how many dynamic layers are in each, if anyone knows those.



Vibrant reeds has 2 oboes and 2 clarinets.
Yes, legendary low strings has 10 cellos and 8 basses.
I think it will be better to change order of flutes and piccolo in your wondrous flutes description.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 3, 2022)

The New Film Scoring Selections has been added:

*Mysterious Reeds* (2ob + 2cl, 2cl + 2 bn in octaves)
Leg/sus (2 types), stacc


----------



## idematoa (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## ModalRealist (Mar 9, 2022)

Can anyone comment on whether the different WW arrangement selections are fully balanced with each other out of the box?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 9, 2022)

idematoa said:


>



trumpets? low brass?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 9, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> trumpets? low brass?



Soaring? It would be high brass, won't it?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 9, 2022)

Likely Trumpets + Horns in octaves plus some random ass pairing again.


----------



## Begfred (Mar 9, 2022)

My guest
Trumpets/trombones 8va
Or trumpets/horns 8va, unisson or both


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Likely Trumpets + Horns in octaves plus some random ass pairing again.


It's not going to be anything other than pairings in these supplements to AROOF. You'll have to wait for the main modular AR orchestra for that.

Trumpets and horns in octaves seem likely. Maybe Trumpets and Trombones in octaves. Or some combination thereof. I'm hoping this library might also have some mid-brass sustains as supplemental patches, since the trombones only go to middle C (with the low brass patch of AROOF) and I'd like something more trombone like rather than horn like in that midrange. 

Weird how SF keeps delaying the high strings legato that was first teased for release but then quickly withdrawn, when was it, last May?


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It's not going to be anything other than pairings in these supplements to AROOF. You'll have to wait for the main modular AR orchestra for that.


Was that for me? I'm well aware of how the Selections are structured.  

I'm hoping if there is a second pairing it's horns + trombones.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 9, 2022)

i'd be all over trumpets, but if it's trumpets and horns in octaves, i'll pass.


----------



## Flyo (Mar 9, 2022)

Danm those high strings never comes. 🙄


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Was that for me? I'm well aware of how the Selections are structured.
> 
> I'm hoping if there is a second pairing it's horns + trombones.


 How many times do these threads fill up with folks not understanding what these libraries are for and wondering why SF releases them rather than the modular library? So the comment is not specifically addressing you, but those who come across your dismissive comment about the library and don't recognize what these libraries are designed for.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> How many times do these threads fill up with folks not understanding what these libraries are for and wondering why SF releases them rather than the modular library? So the comment is not specifically addressing you, but those who come across your dismissive comment about the library and don't recognize what these libraries are designed for.


Dismissive? ARO is the single Spitfire product I actually like. Go bark at a different fence if you're looking for a fight.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Dismissive? ARO is the single Spitfire product I actually like. Go bark at a different fence if you're looking for a fight.


"some random ass pairing again"


----------



## StutzvH (Mar 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It's not going to be anything other than pairings in these supplements to AROOF. You'll have to wait for the main modular AR orchestra for that.
> 
> Trumpets and horns in octaves seem likely. Maybe Trumpets and Trombones in octaves. Or some combination thereof. I'm hoping this library might also have some mid-brass sustains as supplemental patches, since the trombones only go to middle C (with the low brass patch of AROOF) and I'd like something more trombone like rather than horn like in that midrange.
> 
> Weird how SF keeps delaying the high strings legato that was first teased for release but then quickly withdrawn, when was it, last May?


I missed this with the high strings… what exactly did they tease or promote for high strings legato?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> I missed this with the high strings… what exactly did they tease or promote for high strings legato?


I no longer recall the exact details. But when SF released one of the AROOF expansions back in May, I think, the iconography of the teasers indicated a string library as well as whichever library they did release, and they even posted some text on the website suggesting that high strings were on offer, but then when they actually did the announcement only one library was available, and the website was quickly and silently revised. 

I mean, maybe it was some other kind of weird screwup that made it look that way, but that was certainly the impression I got.


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 9, 2022)

Horns and trombones would be a really nice pairing. But if it's trumpets and trombones, I might be 50/50 for it depending on the articulations. Spitfire might surprise us and have braam in it (wishful thinking, of course).


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 9, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> "some random ass pairing again"


Random ass pairings are like the much mocked, here on VIC, pairings of French Horn + Tuba/Cello or Woodwind Ensemble + Glockenspiel overlay. 

Most of the other ones are perfectly understandable and legit pairings, such as celli/bass, flute/piccolo, etc. but there are some very niche, or as I like to say, "random ass", pairings that have come out.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 9, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Random ass pairings are like the much mocked, here on VIC, pairings of French Horn + Tuba/Cello or Woodwind Ensemble + Glockenspiel overlay.
> 
> Most of the other ones are perfectly understandable and legit pairings, such as celli/bass, flute/piccolo, etc. but there are some very niche, or as I like to say, "random ass", pairings that have come out.


Horn and cello is hardly a random ass pairing but rather common. Your post read to me as dismissive, like you were down on any pairings that are the whole reason for these supplements. If you weren't, fine, whatever.


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 9, 2022)

Didnt we see 'Soaring Strings and Brass' in a teaser?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)

Establish signature themes with this heroic accompaniment to Abbey Road’s Studio One. With particular focus on lead lines and fanfare, this inimitable trumpet collection offers commanding presence without being piercing or clichéd. 

The ‘Thematic’ in the name suggests infinite possibilities for developing narrative structure within your compositions, paired with the exquisite acoustics of this fabled studio, propel this brass offering above and beyond. From valiant, emotive tropes to menacing, antagonistic identifiers, this robust library delivers a vast array of thematic potential. 

Featuring London’s first-call session players, Thematic Trumpets is both a riveting asset as well as an enduring addition to the Abbey Road One collection.

Perfect for inspiring timeless motifs and creating majestic soundscapes with effortless beauty, this harmonically rich library will invigorate your scores while providing a truly distinct character. Inspired by the singing lead lines of such legendary composers as Alan Silvestri, John Williams, and Jerry Goldsmith, these exquisite trumpets conjure up pomp and circumstance while providing a wide spectrum of lush dynamics. 

This library features 4 players performing a range of techniques including Spitfire’s easy-to-use legato, everything you need to create themes ready for the big screen.






Enter the room most composers can only dream of—Abbey Road’s Studio One. Considered one of the finest acoustic spaces in the world, Studio One’s history has an indelible connection with the scores recorded there, providing emotion, mood, and magic for many of the most renowned and successful films ever made. Classics such as Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, and Avengers: Endgame, were all recorded in Studio One. With its rich tonality and famed reverb, Studio One’s sound is widescreen and epic. It is truly the iconic sound of cinema. 

Thematic Trumpets and all of the Abbey Road One Selections, puts the same first-call musicians that play on globally successful movies at your fingertips, all recorded by multi GRAMMY® Award-winning engineer Simon Rhodes (Avatar, Hugo, Harry Potter) and featuring the legendary Abbey Road microphones and outboard gear.


----------



## lucor (Mar 10, 2022)

What a nice surprise that this isn't pre-orchestrated. Hoping for 'Heroic Horns' next.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)

No half-assed pairings


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## szczaw (Mar 10, 2022)

Being orchestrally challenged, I'm getting it and I want more.


----------



## Ed Wine (Mar 10, 2022)

Hang on, don't we already have Long, Stacc, Tenuto and Marcato with Foundations?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Now added:
Thematic Trumpets (4 trumpets in unison)
Leg/sus, stacc'mo, stacc, tenuto, marcato, sfz


----------



## devonmyles (Mar 10, 2022)

Another winner for me. 'Complete Your Collection'...
Well done Spitfire.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> Hang on, don't we already have Long, Stacc, Tenuto and Marcato with Foundations?


It would be nice if they integrated the AR1 stuff to consolidate duplicate articulations to save hard disk space, and have less GUI clutter.


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It would be nice if they integrated the AR1 stuff to consolidate duplicate articulations to save hard disk space, and have less GUI clutter.


Yes, I'm near the point on my fastest drives where I'll not only have to get more drives, but also a new hub. Oof!


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2022)

To clarify, these are absolutely different recordings to the base ARO library, there's no reused content.


----------



## Ed Wine (Mar 10, 2022)

Karma said:


> To clarify, these are absolutely different recordings to the base ARO library, there's no reused content


Ok. Nice to know.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Karma said:


> To clarify, these are absolutely different recordings to the base ARO library, there's no reused content.


Got it, thanks.

If they sound and function alike, it would be nice to be able to consolidate though, to save on disk space. If they're different, it could be useful to have multiple versions of the artics around.

Just stuff to think about as AR1 populates more of my template.


----------



## Ed Wine (Mar 10, 2022)

To my middle-aged ears, the new recordings sound brighter and a tad more urgent. I'm chuffed.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 10, 2022)

$240 for all 7 expansions if you only have the base AR1. $554 total including Orchestral Foundations.

Once all 9 expansions are released, it will be $308 for all of them, and $623 for the whole package.

How awesome would it be if after all the expansions are released, Spitfire surprises us and puts out basic legatos for all the ensemble sections? Even if it's a $99 add-on which requires the base Orchestral Foundations. Then we would have the (mostly) pre-ochestrated combo legatos in the expansions, plus regular legatos for each ensemble.

This would make AR1 pretty much the ultimate ensemble library IMO. Essential articulations, the amazing room, many pre-orchestrated combos, and enough mic signals to give a large range of control without being overwhelming like BBCSO Pro.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 10, 2022)

To me they sound stale, there's no life in them at all.

Good grief they are horrible!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> To me they sound stale, there's no life in them at all.
> 
> Good grief they are horrible!


Doesn't sound so bad to me. (AR1, I mean.)
View attachment HTTYD Berk Clip.mp3


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Doesn't sound so bad to me. (AR1, I mean.)
> View attachment HTTYD Berk Clip.mp3


That sounds awesome! But is this just the basic AR1 or is it the new trumpet library? I know the brass shorts etc. in Foundation sound good. It’s the new trumpets I was referring to. The two demos on the product page didn’t impress me at all.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> That sounds awesome! But is this just the basic AR1 or is it the new trumpet library? I know the brass shorts etc. in Foundation sound good. It’s the new trumpets I was referring to. The two demos on the product page didn’t impress me at all.


Ah. Only basic AROOF in the above JP song (except runs). Haven't listened to the trumpet demos.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Mar 10, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Ah. Only basic AROOF in the above JP song (except runs). Haven't listened to the trumpet demos.


$&@!?$&@?!?? That sounds fantastic.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Mar 10, 2022)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they didn't show the crossfades between the high and low dynamics did they? Did anyone already pick this expansion up and can comment on how well the crossfading works or even post an example?


----------



## Peter Satera (Mar 10, 2022)

I like the tone, I'm itching for some extra vibrato XD


----------



## Zamenhof (Mar 10, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> It's not going to be anything other than pairings in these supplements to AROOF. You'll have to wait for the main modular AR orchestra for that.


Has Spitfire ever officially confirmed that they’re working on a modular AR orchestra, or did we all just misunderstand what they meant by Selections?


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Zamenhof said:


> Has Spitfire ever officially confirmed that they’re working on a modular AR orchestra, or did we all just misunderstand what they meant by Selections?


Per Christian, in October 2020:



> we've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library.


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/available-now-—-abbey-road-one-orchestral-foundations.99671/post-4664567


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2022)

Zamenhof said:


> Has Spitfire ever officially confirmed that they’re working on a modular AR orchestra, or did we all just misunderstand what they meant by Selections?


They have 100% confirmed. You can find a lot of discussion by searching older posts.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 10, 2022)

Zamenhof said:


> Has Spitfire ever officially confirmed that they’re working on a modular AR orchestra, or did we all just misunderstand what they meant by Selections?


No, the modular orchestra was distinguished from the selections at the original announcement. 

Personally I don’t expect to see anything from the modular orchestra to start appearing until the fall at the earliest. But I was also wrong about none of the selections being a straight up patch without some kind of doubling and then they offered this unison trumpet instrument. So I wouldn’t put a lot of faith in my predictions.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 11, 2022)

What's suppose to be the difference between Selections and Modular?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 11, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> What's suppose to be the difference between Selections and Modular?


Selections are mostly doublings, octaves or otherwise. The modular will be in sections with solos like SSO or BBCSO. So solo trumpet, trumpets a2 or a3. Maybe trumpet 1, trumpet 2, trumpet 3, etc. whereas AROOF is trumpets a4. Thematic Trumpets is a4 as well. And that will be the case across the orchestra. We also don’t know yet how modular the modular orchestra will be.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Selections are mostly doublings, octaves or otherwise. The modular will be in sections with solos like SSO or BBCSO. So solo trumpet, trumpets a2 or a3. Maybe trumpet 1, trumpet 2, trumpet 3, etc. whereas AROOF is trumpets a4. Thematic Trumpets is a4 as well. And that will be the case across the orchestra. We also don’t know yet how modular the modular orchestra will be.


I'm more curious about the number of dynamic layers. If I understand correctly (please correct me, if I'm wrong), AROOF has up to 5 dynamic layers but most of the expansion have 3. They still sound great, of course. But for the flagship modular orchestra I would be hoping for 5 dynamic layers (of course we can't expect that for every articulation, that's clear).


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I'm more curious about the number of dynamic layers. If I understand correctly (please correct me, if I'm wrong), AROOF has up to 5 dynamic layers but most of the expansion have 3. They still sound great, of course. But for the flagship modular orchestra I would be hoping for 5 dynamic layers (of course we can't expect that for every articulation, that's clear).


I can’t imagine that the modular won’t be primarily 5 dynamic layers or even more. The selections are $49 supplements to AROOF. The cost of any section in the modular will almost certainly be much higher. And I can’t see a world where the modular doesn’t have more dynamic layers and round robins than SSO. That’s like 90% of the reason of doing AR modular, the other 10% being the hall.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I can’t imagine that the modular won’t be primarily 5 dynamic layers or even more. The selections are $49 supplements to AROOF. The cost of any section in the modular will almost certainly be much higher. And I can’t see a world where the modular doesn’t have more dynamic layers and round robins than SSO. That’s like 90% of the reason of doing AR modular, the other 10% being the hall.


Plus new recording / sampling techniques - like Appassionata


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 12, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Plus new recording / sampling techniques - like Appassionata


Yup. I see the modular library as all about making a state of the art library whatever the cost, whereas the scoring selections are about making niche libraries that do one thing really well for $49.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> I'm more curious about the number of dynamic layers. If I understand correctly (please correct me, if I'm wrong), AROOF has up to 5 dynamic layers but most of the expansion have 3. They still sound great, of course. But for the flagship modular orchestra I would be hoping for 5 dynamic layers (of course we can't expect that for every articulation, that's clear).


I'd love to add the number of dynamics to the original post, if anyone knows.

My impression, from using AROOF, is that the dynamic range is superb, with the exception being that the horns don't reach the same brawny f-fff territory that OT and CS series does.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 12, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'd love to add the number of dynamics to the original post, if anyone knows.
> 
> My impression, from using AROOF, is that the dynamic range is superb, with the exception being that the horns and lower brass don't reach the same brawny f-fff territory that OT and CS series does.


For Thematic Trumpets its 3 dynamic layers for sustain and legato, one for sfz sustain. I'm not sure on the shorts, but it seems to be 2-3. I'd guess. In the SF player it says the legato has 5 round robins, sustains and sfz sustain 1, staccatissimo 4, staccato 5, tenuto 4, marcato 3. 

AROOF Trumpets have 5 dynamic layers on the sustain.


----------



## mussnig (Mar 12, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> legato has 5 round robins


Isn't that usually the number of RRs of the Stacc. overlay?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Isn't that usually the number of RRs of the Stacc. overlay?


Most likely. Just reporting what the plugin says.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Apr 1, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Winds High (picc, 2fl, 2ob, cor anglais)
> Sus, stacc, tenuto, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (5 sus dyn layers)
> 
> Low Winds (2cl, 1bcl, 2bn, 1cbn)
> Sus, stacc, marcato, short/medium/long swells | (4 sus dyn layers)


As it does states in the support centre, the Winds High is made up of picc, 2fl, 2ob, cor anglais and 2cl. The Low doesn't have the 2cl, only the bcl, 2bn and 1cbn.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 1, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> As it does states in the support centre, the Winds High is made up of picc, 2fl, 2ob, cor anglais and 2cl. The Low doesn't have the 2cl, only the bcl, 2bn and 1cbn.


Fixed! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mybadmemory (May 22, 2022)

So 7 out, and 2 to go? So far we have four woodwind selections, two brass selections, and low strings. I guess it’s pretty safe to say that one of the remaining two will be high strings, but what about the last one? Harp and Celeste would be nice, since AROOF feels pretty incomplete without them?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (May 22, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> So 7 out, and 2 to go?


Agree on the high strings. But for the second one my guesses are or mid strings or another brass combo.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## mybadmemory (Jun 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Betting that nr 8 will be horns, and finally nr 9 high strings.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 22, 2022)

One and a half octaves of tuba and oboe here we come!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

You really just need one octave though. But with an adjustable crotales layer.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 22, 2022)

I just love this place


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

I’ve been waiting for the cimbassi/tremolo xylophone pairing. There is no more iconic cinema sound out there. Period.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 22, 2022)

When are they going to release the first full library? Hasn't everybody had enough of the "selections" yet?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 22, 2022)

Yep, it is horns. Maybe in a similar way as Thematic Trumpets?


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> When are they going to release the first full library? Hasn't everybody had enough of the "selections" yet?


There's still one more to go. And I think that since day one ppl have been saying that the first modular lib will came out in late 2022 for the black Friday. If not for the beginning of 2023.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> When are they going to release the first full library? Hasn't everybody had enough of the "selections" yet?


Well, they announced the exact number of selections they’ll release, so there’s only two more to go and that includes the one they drop tomorrow. So soon padawan, soon. In the mean time, no I haven’t had enough - I need exactly two more.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> When are they going to release the first full library? Hasn't everybody had enough of the "selections" yet?


Shortly after Infinite Strings drops.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Shortly after Infinite Strings drops.


I hear Pacific and Infinite drop the same day


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hear Pacific and Infinite drop the same day


Insert two buttons sweaty dude meme here.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hear Pacific and Infinite drop the same day


I don't hear this. 

Pacific Strings, hopefully this month. 

Infinite Strings, will require an infinite wait.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't hear this.


I hear the stuff I hear is way more accurate than the stuff you don’t hear


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hear the stuff I hear is way more accurate than the stuff you don’t hear


I hear you don't hear what I hear. Because what I hear is what you didn't hear.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I hear you don't hear what I hear. Because what I hear is what you didn't hear.


I also really like brass. Played really loud. So here’s hoping tomorrow’s selection is called Horrifically Howling Horns. Or FFFrench Horns. Or something like that. I hear you don’t like these selections, nor loud brass. So this thread is a safe FOMO-less place for you. Stay here in this shelter for a while… until Infinite and Pacific drop on the same day. You’ll thank me for the cash this advice helped you save when they drop.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 22, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I also really like brass. Played really loud. So here’s hoping tomorrow’s selection is called Horrifically Howling Horns. Or FFFrench Horns. Or something like that.


This is Spitfire we’re talking about. FF+ Brass will either not be included or sound like an angry can of bees with no oomph.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 22, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I hear you don't hear what I hear. Because what I hear is what you didn't hear.


Listen, I hear you.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 22, 2022)

Hoping it's Epic Brass. From the comments of this forum, they need some brass that hits.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Hoping it's Epic Brass. From the comments of this forum, they need some brass that hits.


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Jun 22, 2022)

I thought the out of the package brass of AROOF sounded great, but I'd love some new articulations for them so this new selection is a plus.

I would love for the last one to be a Melodic Strings patch, where you have the options to do a unison legato string melody with the violins, violas and cellos.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 22, 2022)

axb312 said:


> When are they going to release the first full library? Hasn't everybody had enough of the "selections" yet?


I really like what they've released so far. Sounds great and very useful for getting things done quickly.

If it is horns, I'm really hoping they do trombones next.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 22, 2022)

dunamisstudio said:


> Hoping it's Epic Brass. From the comments of this forum, they need some brass that hits.


There was a slip in an Oliver video a looong time back that had an 'Epic Brass' AR patch on it. So perhaps its time.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2022)

As far as Brass expansion for AROOF, they released Thematic Trumpets, and Grand Brass . 

If this upcoming release is another brass expansion, maybe Thematic Horns would be a nice addition.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jun 22, 2022)

low brass hopefully


----------



## ka00 (Jun 22, 2022)

If you already own the collection of AR selections, what sort of pricing do you get on new ones that get released? Anyone know?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 22, 2022)

ka00 said:


> If you already own the collection of AR selections, what sort of pricing do you get on new ones that get released? Anyone know?


Post 35: $35


----------



## lettucehat (Jun 22, 2022)

It's definitely got horns (instagram pics) at the very least.


----------



## dts_marin (Jun 22, 2022)

remember guys given the inflation and the recession over the horizon , you need AROOF over your head more than any AROOF expansion


----------



## Composer 2021 (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm feeling horny about this one. Don't want to get my hopes up that it 100 percent will be a horn section and not a gimmick. We will see...


----------



## daan1412 (Jun 23, 2022)

I was looking forward to a horns expansion the most. Fingers crossed for this one, I hope it's good.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

is anyone having any luck using AR1 with an M1 mac and Monterey?

I've just reset and reinstalled the Orchestral Foundations library as a Universal (not Intel) plugin, I can load the plugin in Logic,the samples appear to load into memory, but.... the keys do nothing. Looks like no MIDI info is received by the plugin, even. No error pops up either (including Error1).

Strangely, I've not had that issue with Appasionata, which works just fine.

*EDIT:* got it to work, you have to press the Refresh button (circular arrow near the top of the interface). Bizarre...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Thematic Horns !

Now this type of Brass I love


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 23, 2022)

Thematic Horns (a8) with:
- Two legatos (performance and lyrical)
- Long
- Sfz
- Shorts (Staccatissimo, Staccato, Tenuto and Marcato)


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

And range from low D to high F.

Sounds pretty good...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

a8

Nice


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

So, I guessed correctly  :

https://vi-control.net/community/th...elections-foundation-info.120438/post-5130681

A buy for me.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> Thematic Horns (a8) with:
> - Two legatos (performance and lyrical)
> - Long
> - Sfz
> - Shorts (Staccatissimo, Staccato, Tenuto and Marcato)


Thanks Francisco. Original post is updated.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 23, 2022)

Someone will have to take a chance to see exactly how many dynamic layers it has (and whether it actually reaches a fff).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

No collection completion discount active yet? EDIT: solved.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

Sounds fantastic. Easy buy.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> If you already own the collection of AR selections, what sort of pricing do you get on new ones that get released? Anyone know?


$34.32


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 23, 2022)

8 down, 2 more to go. we may be getting closer to the 1st modular release...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> 8 down, 2 more to go. we may be getting closer to the 1st modular release...


One more to go. Unless there's some news that I've missed.

CORRECTION: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ns-foundation-info.120438/page-7#post-5131302


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Is this two dynamic layers on the legato?


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

Downloading and looking forward to comparing these to my a6 gotos (CineBrass & Hollywood primarily).


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Purchased.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

I had assumed I would run my instabuy™ macro on this and be downloading by now. But I'm having a look at the a6 Horns patch from THB over on OT's site first. As much as I love the room, I love having dynamic layers more.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 23, 2022)

ka00 said:


> I had assumed I would run my instabuy™ macro on this and be downloading by now. But I'm having a look at the a6 Horns patch from THB over on OT's site first. As much as I love the room, I love having dynamic layers more.


Why not both?


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 23, 2022)

New Thematic Horns sounds great. Will be picking this one up.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 23, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Why not both?


Groceries.


----------



## Trombking (Jun 23, 2022)

Now we only need trombones (without Tuba) to fill out the mid-brass range and high strings


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jun 23, 2022)

Trombking said:


> Now we only need trombones (without Tuba) to fill out the mid-brass range and high strings


I don't think it will be a selections for trombones, as usually they work more as a suplement than a leading line. And, most important, Spitfire said since day one that there will be 9 selections. There's only 1 more to go, and high strings is the most obvious candidate.


----------



## daan1412 (Jun 23, 2022)

As expected, they're saving the best for last. Sounds nice! Can't wait to try it myself. I also can't wait for the last one. High strings in octave is obviously the safest bet, but a unison patch would be great to have. Let's hope it comes sooner than in 3 months.


----------



## zwhita (Jun 23, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> I don't think it will be a selections for trombones, as usually they work more as a suplement than a leading line.


I have trombone ensembles from 8dio, Cinesamples and the Arks. Any suggestions for matching the room with AROTH? Maybe use the outriggers/ambient from AROOF low brass layered with a drier option from one of the above?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 23, 2022)

Actually, I re-read Christian's 2020 post, and I'm less certain that there will be exactly nine sections. There could be more (or less). Christian only said that they'd recorded "9 additional selections already". 

Does anyone have any other information?


----------



## lettucehat (Jun 23, 2022)

zwhita said:


> I have trombone ensembles from 8dio, Cinesamples and the Arks. Any suggestions for matching the room with AROTH? Maybe use the outriggers/ambient from AROOF low brass layered with a drier option from one of the above?


For Cinebrass, definitely forget about the close mic.. play around with room/surround, leaning towards surround. Then add reverb and EQ to taste.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Actually, I re-read Christian's 2020 post, and I'm less certain that there will be exactly nine sections. There could be more (or less). Christian only said that they'd recorded "9 additional selections already".
> 
> Does anyone have any other information?


I’ve wondered about the exact same thing. I am hoping they’ll release a couple more. Maybe trombones, high strings, some percussion ensembles. But this is just me speculating…


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Actually, I re-read Christian's 2020 post, and I'm less certain that there will be exactly nine sections. There could be more (or less). Christian only said that they'd recorded "9 additional selections already".
> 
> Does anyone have any other information?


If memory serves Paul said something like "there will be 10 libraries total" in the early Abbey Road videos, but I could be wrong.


----------



## FireGS (Jun 23, 2022)

Both of the demos on the site suffer from the legato transition happening after the beat. Whyyyy....


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

"Chugging Trombones" would be niiiiice. I'd pay double for good punchy Raiders type staccato and Marcato trombone section in that room.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

So, is there one more or two more Foundation expansions remaining to be released. IIRC they are a total of 9 ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> So, is there one more or two more Foundation expansions remaining to be released. IIRC they are a total of 9 ?


If 9 is the grand total as expected: one more. Soaring Strings, a high strings legato patch. They could name it differently, but since this name is already in use by a competitor it is likely it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


>



Sounds great (no surprise), but barely any cuivre (if any) in the highest dynamics (no surprise).


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> If 9 is the grand total as expected


I'm not sure if the grand total is 9 or 10 . Hopefully it's 9 , and it will finally be the high-mid strings, with legato.

And right after the ninth and final Foundation expansion, we finally have the real deal :

*Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra  *


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm not sure if the grand total is 9 or 10 . Hopefully it's 9 , and it will finally be the high-mid strings, with legato.
> 
> And right after the ninth and final Foundation expansion, we finally have the real deal :
> 
> *Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra  *


In your world these series can’t coexist, and HAVE to have linear release schedules?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I'm not sure if the grand total is 9 or 10 . Hopefully it's 9 , and it will finally be the high-mid strings, with legato.
> 
> And right after the ninth and final Foundation expansion, we finally have the real deal :
> 
> *Abbey Road One: Modular Orchestra *


You know they will leave the ARO strings as the last part of the schedule for the Modular Orchestra just to spite you, right?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> In your world these series can’t coexist, and HAVE to have linear release schedules?


Not really. I'm just being conservative with my prediction as to when the AR-1 Modular Orch. will begin rolling out. But surely there is nothing preventing them to begin releasing the Modular Orch, before the 9th AROOF Expansion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Not really. I'm just being conservative with my prediction as to when the AR-1 Modular Orch. will begin rolling out. But surely there is nothing preventing them to begin releasing the Modular Orch, before the 9th AROOF Expansion.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Flyo (Jun 23, 2022)

Fell the same on this expansion. A cuivre sounding at top on these horns was expected, even the name of the expansion claims for it I guess.


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 23, 2022)

Sounds good! I'm in a love/hate relationship with AR1 right now because the woodwinds sounds really great and I utilize them quite a bit lately. But the strings sounds really off and nasally to my ears. Still have to mess around with the brass but my initial impression is that they're fine. Not powerful like Century Brass but good enough for some mockups that I'm thinking about doing. I'll likely pick this up and if the last one sounds great, I'll get that with Legendary Low Strings.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

Thematic Horns are little muddier and sluggish than I expected....but its hard to gauge since the mic mixer is broke at the moment. Mix one is a little too ambient for me.

Update: Now that the mixer is fixed....I do indeed prefer mix two or dialing in my own. There is a room "bloom" that's quite sloshy on Mix 1.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

There's also an onboard reverb that is on by default, in the FX page. I suggest disabling it.

Right now I'm about 7/10 happy with these horns. The sound is great but I wish they recorded less of the lower dynamic range and more of the high. If I write something for 8 horns, logically it's probably a very bold passage...


----------



## seadragon (Jun 23, 2022)

I just purchased. Very nice! However, my mic sliders aren't working. I can't drag any of them up. The just jump back to zero. Anyone else having this issue? Using Logic btw.

Edit: I just realized it's all sounds in Abbey Road One that the mic mixer won't work for me.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jun 23, 2022)

Yeh probably will skip on these and maybe pick it up on sale later


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2022)

seadragon said:


> I just purchased. Very nice! However, my mic sliders aren't working. I can't drag any of them up. The just jump back to zero. Anyone else having this issue? Using Logic btw.
> 
> Edit: I just realized it's all sounds in Abbey Road One that the mic mixer won't work for me.


had the same issue, the fix is here


----------



## seadragon (Jun 23, 2022)

NoamL said:


> had the same issue, the fix is here



Thanks! I don’t know how I missed that thread.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 23, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Yeh probably will skip on these and maybe pick it up on sale later


Do these go on sale? For some reason I thought they were always this price, but I'm not sure.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jun 23, 2022)

NoamL said:


> There's also an onboard reverb that is on by default, in the FX page. I suggest disabling it.
> 
> Right now I'm about 7/10 happy with these horns. The sound is great but I wish they recorded less of the lower dynamic range and more of the high. If I write something for 8 horns, logically it's probably a very bold passage...


This is why I can't find an alternative to CSB Horns, it's hard to find something with just as nice a legato, dynamic range, but with a bigger hall/section size. Caspian is one of the only ones I found useful enough to supplement the CSB Horns with for those big bold horn melodies. Still fingers crossed for AR Modular Brass to have more punch!


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 23, 2022)

I would love to pick up the entire Film Scoring collection at some point. (black friday... maybe)


----------



## Scalms (Jun 23, 2022)

pawelmorytko said:


> This is why I can't find an alternative to CSB Horns, it's hard to find something with just as nice a legato, dynamic range, but with a bigger hall/section size. Caspian is one of the only ones I found useful enough to supplement the CSB Horns with for those big bold horn melodies. Still fingers crossed for AR Modular Brass to have more punch!


This is why I blend CSB with Forzo, and it sounds amazing. Forzo brings the room of Skywalker Sound and the larger section, and CSB provides the legato and dynamic range. I haven't found anything better for Horns (and I have JXL, BBR, SSB, among others).


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Scalms said:


> This is why I blend CSB with Forzo, and it sounds amazing. Forzo brings the room of Skywalker Sound and the larger section, and CSB provides the legato and dynamic range. I haven't found anything better for Horns (and I have JXL, BBR, SSB, among others).


Interesting combo. 

So, CSB is Cinematic Studio Brass, for the Legato. Forzo doesn't have any Legatos, so what articulation do you tend to use from Forzo with the the CSB Legatos ? 

I never tried this combination, you made me curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## Scalms (Jun 23, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting combo.
> 
> So, CSB is Cinematic Studio Brass, for the Legato. Forzo doesn't have any Legatos, so what articulation do you tend to use from Forzo with the the CSB Legatos ?
> 
> ...


yes, but they don't get in each others way, at least with what i write, although I tend to write with Horns not so exposed and set back with some reverb. CSB takes the lead role here with Forzo adding some heft and sense of space

Forzo is just Long sustain articulation. 

Let me see if I can put something together where it's exposed so we can hear...


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

NoamL said:


> There's also an onboard reverb that is on by default, in the FX page. I suggest disabling it.
> 
> Right now I'm about 7/10 happy with these horns. The sound is great but I wish they recorded less of the lower dynamic range and more of the high. If I write something for 8 horns, logically it's probably a very bold passage...


Truth. With the mod wheel at 60% it’s a puny sound.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 23, 2022)

Scalms said:


> yes, but they don't get in each others way, at least with what i write, although I tend to write with Horns not so exposed and set back with some reverb. CSB takes the lead role here with Forzo adding some heft and sense of space
> 
> Forzo is just Long sustain articulation.
> 
> Let me see if I can put something together where it's exposed so we can hear...


Totally agree with what your spelling out here. Also…that sforzando articulation in FORZO is closer to a nice marcato. Trombones are nice in FORZO too. (And not so much in CSB)


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2022)

Scalms said:


> yes, but they don't get in each others way, at least with what i write, although I tend to write with Horns not so exposed and set back with some reverb. CSB takes the lead role here with Forzo adding some heft and sense of space
> 
> Forzo is just Long sustain articulation.
> 
> Let me see if I can put something together where it's exposed so we can hear...


Thanks for the feedback. 

Forzo is one of the Brass libraries I rarely use, not sure why. I think I need to give it some TLC, and get to know it better.


----------



## Scalms (Jun 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Forzo is one of the Brass libraries I rarely use, not sure why. I think I need to give it some TLC, and get to know it better.


Here is a little doodle with CSB+ Forzo Horns to get a taste of the tone and how they work with each other. To me it's not exactly perfect exposed, but feels very alive mixing these 2 libraries and I am pleasantly happy using them exposed like this.

Here are the details:

No reverb added 
CSB is mix mic
Forzo is a little more Hall mic and a little less close mic
They are each balanced to the same volume
I added some high EQ shelf to make a little brighter (which is what i like)
Even though it's "16 horns", it feels just right to me

The piece starts off in low dynamics, then middle, then loud, i tried to showcase the dynamic range. I didn't try to polish this piece perfect so there's room for improvement if there are any bumpy areas.

View attachment CSB + Forzo Horns test.mp3


----------



## Snarf (Jun 24, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Right now I'm about 7/10 happy with these horns. The sound is great but I wish they recorded less of the lower dynamic range and more of the high. If I write something for 8 horns, logically it's probably a very bold passage...


I got the same impression from the walkthrough. 8 horns in Abbey Road and not recording cuivre (even as a seperate articulation)? 

I would be curious to hear more audio demos though, if you or anyone else is willing to share.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 24, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Right now I'm about 7/10 happy with these horns. The sound is great but I wish they recorded less of the lower dynamic range and more of the high. If I write something for 8 horns, logically it's probably a very bold passage...


I concur. Not to be too cynical, but I wonder if 7/10 was the intended target? To give people a reason to “upgrade” to whatever incarnation of horns in that room is next.

Room to grow.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 24, 2022)

> ka00 said:
> If you already own the collection of AR selections, what sort of pricing do you get on new ones that get released? Anyone know?





doctoremmet said:


> Post 35: $35


Hmmm, I didn't get that discount and I own the shebang. 🤨
That's OK, I had a $40 gift card for buying Solo Strings so I only had to pay 9 bucks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Hmmm, I didn't get that discount and I own the shebang. 🤨
> That's OK, I had a $40 gift card for buying Solo Strings so I only had to pay 9 bucks.


Still, I’d contact Support to get you sorted.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Still, I’d contact Support to get you sorted.


On chat right now, and they are.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 24, 2022)

I didn't download 'Thematic Horns' yet, did Spitfire Audio fix the mix fader issue via a new updated download file ? or do we still have to fix it manually by deleting the folder they specified ?

Thanks


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Hmmm, I didn't get that discount and I own the shebang. 🤨
> That's OK, I had a $40 gift card for buying Solo Strings so I only had to pay 9 bucks.


Yeah, I have all the other parts and I don't see a discount either.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Still, I’d contact Support to get you sorted.


Done, I used a gift card so they refunded the discount as a gift card. Their customer service is always kind and professional, at least in the times I've contacted them.

So I now have $14.25 credit towards Thematic Xylophones, this is good. Hey, seriously, I was joking but it made me realize there's no percussion module. Might that be the next, or are they saving that for, like, 2027 when Modular finally gets released?


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 24, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Yeah, I have all the other parts and I don't see a discount either.


Hit the chat, they'll get it going for you.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't download 'Thematic Horns' yet, did Spitfire Audio fix the mix fader issue via a new updated download file ? or do we still have to fix it manually by deleting the folder they specified ?
> 
> Thanks


Good question... all depends on how much the dev team is scrambling right now to figure it out while the project manager is barking at them "why did this happen, who didn't test their code??" I also doubt they'd release on a Friday if the developers aren't in on the weekend, so hopefully early next week. Fortunately I have a piano project right now so I'll let the Horns sit idle until they patch it.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Done, I used a gift card so they refunded the discount as a gift card. Their customer service is always kind and professional, at least in the times I've contacted them.
> 
> So I now have $14.25 credit towards Thematic Xylophones, this is good. Hey, seriously, I was joking but it made me realize there's no percussion module. Might that be the next, or are they saving that for, like, 2027 when Modular finally gets released?


I would wager "Xanadu Xylophones".


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Yeah, I have all the other parts and I don't see a discount either.


Okay, this was my fault. I was going to "Thematic Horns" and it doesn't show the discount there. But if I go to "Abbey Road One: The Collection", it shows $34.32 for the price. Online chat had to explain it to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 24, 2022)

Link:





__





Spitfire Audio — Abbey Road One: The Collection







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 24, 2022)

PrimeEagle said:


> Okay, this was my fault. I was going to "Thematic Horns" and it doesn't show the discount there. But if I go to "Abbey Road One: The Collection", it shows $34.32 for the price. Online chat had to explain it to me.


yeah, which is kind of dumb for SF to have redesigned their site and not have it be able to do this calculation for you.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> yeah, which is kind of dumb for SF to have redesigned their site and not have it be able to do this calculation for you.


I was using the old site, but I don't know if it's any different on the new one.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 24, 2022)

Has any one put it side by side with the trumpet they had recently released in a horn/trumpet line exposed? Would be cool to hear


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 24, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> yeah, which is kind of dumb for SF to have redesigned their site and not have it be able to do this calculation for you.


ABBEY ROAD ONE: THE COLLECTION

Old site front page price $554 Drill down $589
New site front page price $589 Drill down $589.

I realize the prices normally vary if you own a component of a larger selection, but the old site price has to be a mistake. I'll pick it up during a black friday sale or something... maybe..


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Jun 25, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> ABBEY ROAD ONE: THE COLLECTION
> 
> Old site front page price $554 Drill down $589
> New site front page price $589 Drill down $589.
> ...


$554 was the old price before Thematic Horns was released. $589 is the new price with that extra library in the collection.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> $554 was the old price before Thematic Horns was released. $589 is the new price with that extra library in the collection.


So If I buy the ABBEY ROAD ONE: THE COLLECTION now, will any new selections like Thematic Horns get included for free or is that something I will have to purchase separately?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 25, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> So If I buy the ABBEY ROAD ONE: THE COLLECTION now, will any new selections like Thematic Horns get included for free or is that something I will have to purchase separately?


No. They increase the price of the bundle when they release a new selection. Collection owners can buy those for $35 instead of $49.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 25, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No. They increase the price of the bundle when they release a new selection. Collection owners can buy those for $35 instead of $49.


I see. ok. thanks.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 25, 2022)

What's everyone's current feelings/view on the new Abbey Road libraries?


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 25, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> What's everyone's current feelings/view on the new Abbey Road libraries?


I just finished watching the walk thru video and the comparison between Albion One / BBCSO and Abbey Road One. My main concern was if I was able to tone down the "reverb". The answer is Yes. Its based on mic positions. To be clear the reverb of the studio sounds great, but in some cases I may want to trim it back a bit, which I can.


----------



## ridgero (Jun 25, 2022)

Still not satisfied with the AROOF Strings compared to Albion ONE


----------



## ridgero (Jun 25, 2022)

Still not satisfied with the AROO Strings compared to Albion ONE


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Still not satisfied with the AROO Strings compared to Albion ONE


interesting. thanks.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 26, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> What's everyone's current feelings/view on the new Abbey Road libraries?


Loving them. Of course they're limited, performance-wise. But if they can pull off the performance you're after, they'll sound amazing.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

I like the legendary low strings. But yeah, I’ve thought the abbey road strings sound synthy since it came out. So weird. I don’t really like the cello/horn expansion they released that much either. Can’t explain. But love the percussion/wind/brass sound. Especially bass percussion and trumpet.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> I like the legendary low strings. But yeah, I’ve thought the abbey road strings sound synthy since it came out. So weird. I don’t really like the cello/horn expansion they released that much either. Can’t explain. But love the percussion/wind/brass sound. Especially bass percussion and trumpet.


what if you use the close mic or make it the dominant mic?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> what if you use the close mic or make it the dominant mic?


Regarding that cello/horn expansion or just the ar1 strings in general? 

The string shorts are all cool for the most part btw but it’s the long/sustain/etc articulations. Especially in the higher strings.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Regarding that cello/horn expansion or just the ar1 strings in general?
> 
> The string shorts are all cool for the most part btw but it’s the long/sustain/etc articulations. Especially in the higher strings.


on the parts you thought sounded "synthy". From what I heard it seemed the default settings had a LOT of reverb , but thats from the recording room I'm sure.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 26, 2022)

As I play with thematic horns more and more, 2 things:

- that lacking top ff layer. You want it to be there soooo bad playing this. It’s a like a rental car where you floor the gas and it just won’t get up and go like it ought.
- the legato transitions on the mixes are odd. Sloshy. It’s like the room sound blooms/warbles too much all around it. I’m explaining it very poorly…but the effect is it feels and sounds sluggish to play. Especially for a ‘performance’ patch. I enjoy the regular horns patch layering stack and sustains more. 

I have loved AROOF and the expansions. This one is a little odd to me. Ymmv


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> on the parts you thought sounded "synthy". From what I heard it seemed the default settings had a LOT of reverb , but thats from the recording room I'm sure.


Yeah no matter what I still thought my bbc pro strings sounded better than ar1 and also I prefer MSS and my OT libraries to it. Can’t explain why no matter my mic settings.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah no matter what I still thought my bbc pro strings sounded better than ar1 and also I prefer MSS and my OT libraries to it. Can’t explain why no matter my mic settings.


ok thanks. I have BBCSO Core and am planning on going to Pro next time they have a big sale.

thanks again


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> ok thanks. I have BBCSO Core and am planning on going to Pro next time they have a big sale.
> 
> thanks again


Wise decision


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Interesting enough though, all this talk got me to open it back up and see what I could do for the most part 100% AR1.

This is basically all ar1 except for some flute flourishes at the very very end from the BHCT.
If you mess with the tightness and release and mic settings/reverb you can def get usable and better sounds with the string patches, limited as they are...and I do like the sound of this ONE library by itself, even not using bbc pro stuff, to get that real cohesive sound. It's a fun one to do all in house, even more so than BBC pro. I still like to use other libraries with BBC PRO to cultivate my own sound, but AR1 with more and more work and understanding it, can yield cool results for a very specific sound. Obviously nothing I'm saying in this rant is NEWS

Whatever,

Made this mock up


View attachment ar1.mp3

USED:
AR1 
high strings
legendary low strings
low brass
thematic trumpets
grand brass
vibrant reeds
wondrous flutes
mysterious reeds

BHCT:
Mixed flute flourishes/chords


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2022)

I don’t care about synthy strings or missing FFF layers. That just sounds GOOD to my bad ears Michael. In fact: VERY good.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I don’t care about synthy strings or missing FFF layers. That just sounds GOOD to my bad ears Michael. In fact: VERY good.


Thanks man! Thanks for always supporting my tunes as well! Hope you've been well.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Quick question as well, here's another version with more of a stereo widener on the master bus. Do you think it sounds better this way, or the first way?

(with stereo widener)
View attachment ar1 wide.mp3


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Personally, I like the first one better. The second one did have a more interesting ending though 

The stereo widened version sounded a bit like one, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Personally, I like the first one better. The second one did have a more interesting ending though
> 
> The stereo widened version sounded a bit like one, if you know what I mean.


Actually not sure what u mean, regarding sounded like one?
But yeah, 10-4, I think the horns breath a little more at the end stereo width but overall everything got maybe too thin sounding?

I'll mess with it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Actually not sure what u mean, regarding sounded like one?
> But yeah, 10-4, I think the horns breath a little more at the end stereo width but overall everything got maybe too thin sounding?
> 
> I'll mess with it.


It sounded like a “stereo widened version”. I mean, I could tell.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Interesting enough though, all this talk got me to open it back up and see what I could do for the most part 100% AR1.
> 
> This is basically all ar1 except for some flute flourishes at the very very end from the BHCT.
> If you mess with the tightness and release and mic settings/reverb you can def get usable and better sounds with the string patches, limited as they are...and I do like the sound of this ONE library by itself, even not using bbc pro stuff, to get that real cohesive sound. It's a fun one to do all in house, even more so than BBC pro. I still like to use other libraries with BBC PRO to cultivate my own sound, but AR1 with more and more work and understanding it, can yield cool results for a very specific sound. Obviously nothing I'm saying in this rant is NEWS
> ...


I think it sounds great!


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Quick question as well, here's another version with more of a stereo widener on the master bus. Do you think it sounds better this way, or the first way?
> 
> (with stereo widener)
> View attachment ar1 wide.mp3


I think I like this one.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 26, 2022)

Ended up tweaking it a bit more and then getting even weirder with the end...I like this enough that I decided to throw it in my portfolio hahaha


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 26, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah no matter what I still thought my bbc pro strings sounded better than ar1 and also I prefer MSS and my OT libraries to it. Can’t explain why no matter my mic settings.


Yeah I have similar feelings. So far I personally much prefer the tighter and drier sound of BBCSO Pro than any of the AR1 libraries.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah I have similar feelings. So far I personally much prefer the tighter and drier sound of BBCSO Pro than any of the AR1 libraries.


How do you feel about Albion One vs. the Abbey Road One series?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 26, 2022)

JokerOne said:


> How do you feel about Albion One vs. the Abbey Road One series?


I don't have Albion one, but I do have SSS Pro, SCS Pro and the new appassionato strings so I can't directly comment or compare the two libraries. I do think AR1 is better than albion one though, from what I can tell and at this point in time I would advice that over albion one. For starters the AR1 foundations library is more deeply sampled with more dynamic layers than what you'll get from albion one. Their is also more mics options meaning their is more flexibility for creating your own mixes. AR is still pretty wet though and from what I am hearing so far I personally prefer the recording quality and the way BBCSO was recorded over the AR libraries.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 26, 2022)

Too bad i can not get the 30% off even when logged in, its still ad 49$.
Yes i on the whole Collection.


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 26, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> I don't have Albion one, but I do have SSS Pro, SCS Pro and the new appassionato strings so I can't directly comment or compare the two libraries. I do think AR1 is better than albion one though, from what I can tell and at this point in time I would advice that over albion one. For starters the AR1 foundations library is more deeply sampled with more dynamic layers than what you'll get from albion one. Their is also more mics options meaning their is more flexibility for creating your own mixes. AR is still pretty wet though and from what I am hearing so far I personally prefer the recording quality and the way BBCSO was recorded over the AR libraries.


thanks. I'll have to wait and see how I want to handle it.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 27, 2022)

Alright you lazy bums, no-one could give me an example isolated and curated enough regarding combing the thematic horn and trumpets. So I bought them, and did it. Haha!
Ok, I think they sound awesome. They are what they are, and shouldn't be necessarily viewed in isolation. Because it's about the pairing...That's where the magic is.



(This is the thematic Trumpets (highest octave), thematic Horns (middle octave), Grand brass (low octave)

Close mic: 70
Tree 2: 100
Outrigger: 80
View attachment ar1 brass.mp3




Vintage 1: 85
Vintage 2: 100
Pop Close: 30
View attachment ar1 brass vintage.mp3




(beast combo)
Mix 2: 100
Tree 2: 100
Close: 50
Outrigger: 100
spill: 30
pop close: 30 
View attachment ar1 brass beast.mp3


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 27, 2022)

Ok I've also noticed that these AR1 extra horns go really well with cinebrass sonore horns/trumpets as well. but I don't think they sound good with cinebrass core as much...


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 27, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> cinebrass snore horns/trumpets


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


Yeah.. These Snoring Horns and Trumpets sound awesome !


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 27, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Alright you lazy bums, no-one could give me an example isolated and curated enough regarding combing the thematic horn and trumpets. So I bought them, and did it. Haha!
> Ok, I think they sound awesome. They are what they are, and shouldn't be necessarily viewed in isolation. Because it's about the pairing...That's where the magic is.
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. I was looking for Juda Ben-Hur to come riding into Rome on a Chariot


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


Haha! auto correct is a prick!


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 27, 2022)

I picked Thematic Horns up tonight and played it a bit. It’s got more on the high dynamic layer than it might seem, a hearty F or even the controlled FF you’d expect out of a symphonic horn section but it never breaks into cuivre, except maybe a touch at the top of the modwheel. Its general dynamic profile is not that different from the Ark 1 a9 horns, which it doubled quite nicely in a bit of noodling. My sense is that Thematic Horn had a quieter soft layer and they both topped out about the same place with the legato. I didn’t have time though to do a formal test with programmed midi and volume matching. 

As expected, Thematic Horns sit nicely with the AROOF horns. I did not like them at all with the Grand Brass selection doubled an octave below. (The very limited range on the Grand Brass makes it a hard library to work with.)

Thematic Horns are not a raucous section by any stretch of the imagination but instead seem aimed at the stately. I’ll be curious to try them in context to see if they have sufficient weight to carry since they are unlikely to cut.


----------



## Vik (Jun 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah.. These Snoring Horns and Trumpets sound awesome !


Can’t wait for the upcoming Snoring Strings.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jul 15, 2022)

A new Selection?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 15, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> A new Selection?


Or the first entry in the Modular range?


----------



## ka00 (Jul 15, 2022)

"...our most anticipated library to date"

That wouldn't describe a $49 selection library. It's more likely what temmerotcod said.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Jul 15, 2022)

ka00 said:


> "...our most anticipated library to date"
> 
> That wouldn't describe a $49 selection library. It's more likely what temmerotcod said.


Ah, I didn't see the description. I hope so.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jul 15, 2022)

I hope it's _not _going to be one of the modular libraries - I wanted to upload a ton of demos for it on my 2nd channel, but I'll be on vacation from the 23rd to the 5th


----------



## antanasb (Sep 18, 2022)

Anybody has any idea when the high string legato pack will become available? Maybe this BF?

Hope it will offer unison and octave legatos...


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 25, 2022)

I have a random question: has anyone found any libraries that pair particularly well with Abbey Road One? (Foundations or Selections?) If not, any mixing tricks that you’ve used to pair other libraries?


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 25, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Anybody has any idea when the high string legato pack will become available? Maybe this BF?
> 
> Hope it will offer unison and octave legatos...


There was some speculation here that Spitfire was trying to pull in some of what they learned for legatos from Appassionata, so that pivot was delaying the project. Only speculation though.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 25, 2022)

Delays between releases of the expansions has varied a bit, sometimes the next one comes out in a month, other times it's 3-4 months. I'd say we're pretty close to the next release.



JacksonTree said:


> There was some speculation here that Spitfire was trying to pull in some of what they learned for legatos from Appassionata, so that pivot was delaying the project. Only speculation though.


That would be nice, as Appassionata's legato is the best Spitfire has ever done. But I highly doubt it will be implemented in the $49 high strings expansion. It would be too much extra work for such an inexpensive library.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 25, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Delays between releases of the expansions has varied a bit, sometimes the next one comes out in a month, other times it's 3-4 months. I'd say we're pretty close to the next release.
> 
> 
> That would be nice, as Appassionata's legato is the best Spitfire has ever done. But I highly doubt it will be implemented in the $49 high strings expansion. It would be too much extra work for such an inexpensive library.


Maybe. On the other hand the high strings would make a good teaser for the legato on the main strings as well as some practice for lining up the production of the main strings.


----------



## Jackal_King (Sep 25, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> I have a random question: has anyone found any libraries that pair particularly well with Abbey Road One? (Foundations or Selections?) If not, any mixing tricks that you’ve used to pair other libraries?


I've tried using the woodwinds with Appassionata a few times and it sounds o.k. with Mix 1. However, I am working on a new song where I just added the low brass and horns to layer with a viola phrase with CSS and I'm really liking the combo between the two.


----------



## antanasb (Sep 25, 2022)

JacksonTree said:


> I have a random question: has anyone found any libraries that pair particularly well with Abbey Road One? (Foundations or Selections?) If not, any mixing tricks that you’ve used to pair other libraries?


It really helps to try to blend libraries with similar sonic imprint. I find that having the mic balance closer with less room gives a bit more leeway in combining sounds.

Early reflection and spatial characteristics are crucial, in my opinion. Even if the ambience of the room is very similar, you can have immense problems trying to match sounds if these are off between two -- the reason why I jumped off the VSL Synchron train.. 

But sometimes a simple eq does its magic amazingly well. 

And don't forget to eq the reverbs!


----------



## JacksonTree (Sep 26, 2022)

These both help, thank you!


----------



## Flyo (Oct 27, 2022)

Anyone knows if the Scoring Selection package will be offered on BF? Could we have a %50 off? I already have (AROF and Legendary Low String)


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Oct 27, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Anyone knows if the Scoring Selection package will be offered on BF? Could we have a %50 off? I already have (AROF and Legendary Low String)


The Bundle? I don't think it will ever be on sale as long as there are still new Selections.


----------



## Flyo (Oct 27, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> The Bundle? I don't think it will ever be on sale as long as there are still new Selections.


Danm.
I replaced all my Brass arregments of BBCSO Pro with AROF, it’s really annoying the lack of a top layer on everything except the Cuivre Longs arts on BBC as was already well documented, really shine on lower registers and sound fine. AROF gave me that top emotion on all arts, but still wishing they do a newer Legato art with a more aggressive top layer on horns, also Thematic Horns are recorded with 8 player when on Foundation was 4. The Thematic Trumpets start to fill it and have all I need for. But i start to fell incomplete on Brass department now so far. I have HW not Opus, I’m still missing a more easily accessible way to track everything with Play version and still doesn’t sound as good as AROF. F*ck


----------



## NoamL (Oct 27, 2022)

I'm wondering whether we will get another library from AR1 before the end of the year. Anyone else's guess is as good as mine... 

Christian posted in *Oct 2020: "We've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library." *They've released eight scoring selects and AR2 Iconic Strings. So one more select to go, perhaps? And then Modular Vol 1 is next in line? If (and only if) they have them ready to go, what a move it would be to drop each one right before the two end of year sales that everyone tries to do....


----------



## Flyo (Oct 27, 2022)

NoamL said:


> I'm wondering whether we will get another library from AR1 before the end of the year. Anyone else's guess is as good as mine...
> 
> Christian posted in *Oct 2020: "We've recorded the foundation library along with 9 additional selections already. Abbey 2 is fully recorded and we have just finished our first chapter of the modular library." *They've released eight scoring selects and AR2 Iconic Strings. So one more select to go, perhaps? And then Modular Vol 1 is next in line? If (and only if) they have them ready to go, what a move it would be to drop each one right before the two end of year sales that everyone tries to do....


High Strings!

But could be good if they release more Selections or complete the missing arts for Foundation. We could dream


----------



## JacksonTree (Oct 27, 2022)

I still want an AR1 choir with members of the London Voices.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 27, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> The Bundle? I don't think it will ever be on sale as long as there are still new Selections.


It's doubtful it will ever be on sale, at least not by much. $49 items have always been excluded from sales. So it might go a bit lower for the full bundle if you don't already own Foundations, but I wouldn't expect any further discount than the ~$35 per Selections library you get in the bundle already.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Nov 4, 2022)

A new selection?


----------



## antanasb (Nov 4, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> A new selection?


Legendary high soaring strings, a few weeks before BF to catch the unpatient ones?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> A new selection?


Could be. But the tone and timing around BF, I'm thinking it'll be the first Modular release (I'm guessing perc or brass).


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Could be. But the tone and timing around BF, I'm thinking it'll be the first Modular release (I'm guessing perc or brass).


The fact that SSW went 50% off for a month pointed to woodwinds being the first, that and the fact that the first few selections to come out were woodwinds. The little rumble at the end of the teaser video has me wondering if it's percussion though.


----------



## Francisco Lamolda (Nov 4, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Could be. But the tone and timing around BF, I'm thinking it'll be the first Modular release.


True, but it would also be weird to release the first Modular when there are still selections that we don't have.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> True, but it would also be weird to release the first Modular when there are still selections that we don't have.


Money doesn't care about your logic!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Francisco Lamolda said:


> True, but it would also be weird to release the first Modular when there are still selections that we don't have.



This was my first thought, but with BF around the corner they might prefer to release a big, ready percussion library if it was faster to put together than a legato high strings library. Or maybe we’ll all get punked with a percussion based selection library. Anyway I think rather than do things in any sort of “correct” order they might prefer to use selections as attention holders between major releases.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

There was only 1 Scoring Select left according to their circa-Oct-2020 plan. So perhaps they called that one off, or changed their plans in the 2 years since. All of the Scoring Select ads were just "join us for the premiere" at the start of the week, no teaser ads.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 4, 2022)

A percussion oriented Selection wouldn't be out of the question though I'd assume?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> There was only 1 Scoring Select left according to their circa-Oct-2020 plan. So perhaps they called that one off, or changed their plans in the 2 years since. All of the Scoring Select ads were just "join us for the premiere" at the start of the week, no teaser ads.


Are you expecting the high-mid Legato Strings of AROOF to be released this year ?


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Are you expecting the high-mid Legato Strings of AROOF to be released this year ?


How could I expect a product that hasn't been announced?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

NoamL said:


> How could I expect a product that hasn't been announced?


Well, it's the only missing part of the AROOF series. and this is the last release for AROOF. So, I think it's just pure logic that it will be the high-mid strings Legato.

I don't think they pre-announced any of the AROOF releases. So.. logical speculation is what we can do.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 4, 2022)

It's definitely not a Selection: "the launch of *the first library in our new range*, created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios"


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

I hope it is abbey road percussion. I really like the included percussion in Abbey road one so would quite like it if the first main Abbey Road modular release was the percussion.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> I hope it is abbey road percussion. I really like the included percussion in Abbey road one so would quite like it if the first main Abbey Road modular release was the percussion.


Strings would be my choice.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It's definitely not a Selection: "the launch of *the first library in our new range*, created in partnership with Abbey Road Studios"


Maybe it’s their String Scoring Selections Modular Articulation Series. First up, mid/high pizzicatos in octaves and unison, with spiccatos in December, Staccatos in January, Stacatissimo in February, Portato in March, etc until they release the legatos next October the month before the first of the full Modular Orchestra releases.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 4, 2022)

If it's the first in the AR Modular series, I'm going to be very interested in what they've improved in their player. I can not imagine building a template around a huge new modular line of deeply sampled instruments containing many articulations without at least sample purge functionality.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Strings would be my choice.


Of course strings would also be very nice! Although, I can imagine it'll be quite pricey to begin with and I suppose it depends how it's all released.


----------



## The Gost (Nov 4, 2022)

The sequel may be the widely used Bartok Pizz, Short Bartok Pizz with 12 mics....


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 4, 2022)

I’m guessing this is the first in the Abbey Road modular series. Either percussion (based on the percussive rumble towards the end of the teaser) or woodwinds (would explain the 50% off SSW at the end of the summer).

As someone else mentioned, AR film scoring selections have never had mysterious teasers like this, it’s always been a straight up “join us Thursday for the latest in the abbey road selections” type thing.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Strings would be my choice.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah percussion would also be the easiest to push out first if they haven’t brought a purge function to the player yet. On the other hand, that never stopped OT from releasing huge orchestral libraries on Sine.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 4, 2022)

This being Abbey Road ‘modular’ and intending to become Spitfire Audio’s new flagship orchestral library, it wouldn’t surprise me if they go with the approach of the old original BML releases… it would certainly make more money releasing them like that as a pose to “AR Strings” , “AR Brass” , “AR Woodwind” etc

BML Volumes​Catalogue Contents Number

*Woodwinds*

Flute Consort Vol 1 BML 101 Solo flute, two flutes.

Additional Flutes BML 102 Piccolo, alto flute.

Low Winds Vol 1 BML 103 Bass flute, bass clarinet, contrabass clarinet.

Low Reeds Vol 1 BML 104 Cor anglais, solo bassoon, two bassoons, contrabassoon.

Reeds Vol 1 BML 105 Solo oboe, two oboes, solo clarinet, two clarinets.

*Brass*

Horn Section Vol 1 BML 201 Solo French horn, two French horns.

Trumpet Corps Vol 1 BML 202 Solo trumpet, two trumpets.

Low Brass BML 203 Tuba, solo cimbasso, two cimbassos, contrabass trombone.

Bones Vol 1 BML 204 Two tenor trombones, two bass trombones.

Trumpet Phalanx BML 209 Six trumpets.

Bone Phalanx BML 210 Six trombones (three tenor, two bass, one contrabass).

Horn Phalanx BML 211 Six French horns.

*Strings*

Sable Vol 1 BML 301 Four first violins, three cellos (essential articulations).

Sable Vol 2 BML 302 Three second violins, three violas, three double basses (essential articulations).

Sable Vol 3 BML 303 All five sections (extended articulations).

Sable Vol 4 BML 304 All five sections (additional extended articulations).

Sable Ensembles BML 305 Blended ensembles.

Mural Vol 1 BML 308 Sixteen 1st violins, 14 2nd violins, 12 violas, 10 cellos, eight double basses.

Mural Vol 2 BML 309 As above (additional articulations).

Mural Ensembles BML 310 Blended ensembles.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 4, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Yeah percussion would also be the easiest to push out first if they haven’t brought a purge function to the player yet. On the other hand, that never stopped OT from releasing huge orchestral libraries on Sine.


With SSDs being so affordable these days I think a lot of developers are no longer seeing purging as an essential tool to be honest . Also most DAWs have track disable as well


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> This being Abbey Road ‘modular’ and intending to become Spitfire Audio’s new flagship orchestral library, it wouldn’t surprise me if they go with the approach of the old original BML releases… it would certainly make more money releasing them like that as a pose to “AR Strings” , “AR Brass” , “AR Woodwind” etc
> 
> BML Volumes​Catalogue Contents Number
> 
> ...


Yeah, it could be released like this. If it is, then I won't be interested in buying any of it for a long time, at least not until the whole series is complete and it's released as separate sections such as SCS and SSS and not so modular.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah, it could be released like this. If it is, then I won't be interested in buying any of it for a long time, at least not until the whole series is complete and it's released as separate sections such as SCS and SSS and not so modular.


That's what everyone said about AROOF too as they secretly bought it and never mentioned its usage in their pieces.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 4, 2022)

My guess is 25 types of longs, mostly variations of flautando. One short. 173 mic positions. 2tb of disk for strings alone.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> That's what everyone said about AROOF too as they secretly bought it and never mentioned its usage in their pieces.


Yeah, I suppose I did end up getting AROOF but only one of the selections though.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> With SSDs being so affordable these days I think a lot of developers are no longer seeing purging as an essential tool to be honest . Also most DAWs have track disable as well



I agree they don’t care but it’s not really a SSD or track disable issue, at least not on my end. But that’s the thing, I know they’re not catering to large template orchestral composing with recent releases. ARMO, at the premium prices were expecting? Considering the intended audience I’d think it should matter more. Zero purging at all is just very wasteful of resources IMO, no matter how beastly your setup.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> I agree they don’t care but it’s not really a SSD or track disable issue, at least not on my end. But that’s the thing, I know they’re not catering to large template orchestral composing with recent releases. ARMO, at the premium prices were expecting? Considering the intended audience I’d think it should matter more. Zero purging at all is just very wasteful of resources IMO, no matter how beastly your setup.


I think this is also an issue with how they seem to be releasing individual players for each library with some libraries having different functionality which I don't quite understand. It would have made much more sense to release one main player like you get with the synchron player and then just have a change of skin/gui when changing libraries. Surely it will be much more difficult for Spitfire to do player updates when they have so many different versions of the same player for each different library release.


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 4, 2022)

Actually on a serious note. I think it will be brass first. I bet cinesamples got wind of it and that's why they just did the sale on cinebrass, as it's about to be usurped as the best library for that classic jw action adventure sound.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 4, 2022)

All of the AR1 Foundations and Selects are in the same player - and they install to the same sample folder. I imagine this will just continue that trend?


----------



## Flyo (Nov 4, 2022)

I wish Abbey Foundation with Scoring Selections fill up all the missing articulations here and there also. Because if they do we could have a definitive orchestra ensamble, all in one place… and of course the modular with every nuance, best of both worlds.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 4, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I wish Abbey Foundation with Scoring Selections fill up all the missing articulations here and there also. Because if they do we could have a definitive orchestra ensamble, all in one place… and of course the modular with every nuance, best of both worlds.


I highly doubt they will add anymore articulations to AROOF or the selections. It was never intended to be a complete orchestral sample library, its ensemble type patches of typical film scoring pairings and techniques. The big complete symphonic library is what abbey road modular is. I also doubt they’d add them to the same player like with AROOF and selections all in one player. I’d say it will be a separate player in a separate folder


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Actually on a serious note. I think it will be brass first. I bet cinesamples got wind of it and that's why they just did the sale on cinebrass, as it's about to be usurped as the best library for that classic jw action adventure sound.


When was the CineBrass sale? Before or after SSW?


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Actually on a serious note. I think it will be brass first. I bet cinesamples got wind of it and that's why they just did the sale on cinebrass, as it's about to be usurped as the best library for that classic jw action adventure sound.


That is a really compelling theory actually. Even though the sale was only intended as an upgrade for existing owners of CB modules. The only section that doesn't have a strong case is strings at this point, ha.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> When was the CineBrass sale? Before or after SSW?


Now


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 4, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Actually on a serious note. I think it will be brass first. I bet cinesamples got wind of it and that's why they just did the sale on cinebrass, as it's about to be usurped as the best library for that classic jw action adventure sound.


Agreed. Although I'd add that I think the ARO brass is on a different end of the spectrum from Cinebrass.

ARO is velvety smooth, reverberant, deep, and more homogeneous.
Cinebrass is punchy, upfront, and more separated and distinct sounding.

Both are wonderful, for different reasons.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> This being Abbey Road ‘modular’ and intending to become Spitfire Audio’s new flagship orchestral library, it wouldn’t surprise me if they go with the approach of the old original BML releases… it would certainly make more money releasing them like that as a pose to “AR Strings” , “AR Brass” , “AR Woodwind” etc
> 
> BML Volumes​Catalogue Contents Number
> 
> ...


I think they will break it up more than this, basically one library per instrument: flutes (solo and a2 or a3), oboes, clarinets, bassoons. Maybe additional singles: solo piccolo, solo alto flute; solo English horn, etc. My thinking here is that this sort of packaging is as much about being able to sell the individual instruments at some standard price, similar to how you can buy individual Berlin Series instruments. Then a bundle for instrumental choirs: woodwinds, brass, strings, percussion. And a superbundle of the whole thing. Not sure this will be evident with Thursday's announcement, especially if it is percussion.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I think they will break it up more than this, basically one library per instrument: flutes (solo and a2 or a3), oboes, clarinets, bassoons. Maybe additional singles: solo piccolo, solo alto flute; solo English horn, etc. My thinking here is that this sort of packaging is as much about being able to sell the individual instruments at some standard price, similar to how you can buy individual Berlin Series instruments. Then a bundle for instrumental choirs: woodwinds, brass, strings, percussion. And a superbundle of the whole thing. Not sure this will be evident with Thursday's announcement, especially if it is percussion.


It would make sense. Certainly would make the desired monthly cadence of a new release easier.


----------



## titokane (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I think they will break it up more than this, basically one library per instrument: flutes (solo and a2 or a3), oboes, clarinets, bassoons. Maybe additional singles: solo piccolo, solo alto flute; solo English horn, etc. My thinking here is that this sort of packaging is as much about being able to sell the individual instruments at some standard price, similar to how you can buy individual Berlin Series instruments. Then a bundle for instrumental choirs: woodwinds, brass, strings, percussion. And a superbundle of the whole thing. Not sure this will be evident with Thursday's announcement, especially if it is percussion.


I wonder if they might do $50 per instrument or section? If we look at BBC section sizes as an example, overall prices could be:

1st & 2nd Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses, and all their soloists = $500 Strings

Piccolo, Flute Solo & A3, Oboe Solo & A3, Clarinet Solo & A3, Cor Anglais, Bassoon Solo & A3, Contra Bassoon, Bass Flute, Bass Clarinet = $650 Woodwinds

Horn Solo & A4, Trumpet Solo & A3, Tenor Trombone Solo & A3, Bass Trombone Solo & A3, Tuba, Contrabass Tuba, Contrabass Trombone, Cimbasso = $600 Brass

Harp, Timpani, Untuned Percussion, Wood Chromatic, Metal Chromatic = $250 Percussion

For a grand total of... $2000. 

Add in chamber size sections for the strings and it would be an extra $250 -- same price as Appassionata.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 4, 2022)

titokane said:


> I wonder if they might do $50 per instrument or section? If we look at BBC section sizes as an example, overall prices could be:
> 
> 1st & 2nd Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses, and all their soloists = $500 Strings
> 
> ...


For AR modular orchestra to be more extensive and more deeply sampled than SSO their will need to be at least a full symphonic sized strings library and a dedication full on chamber strings sized library similar in depth as to what you get with SCS Pro. Also, I can't imagine the strings will cost only $500 i'd imagine it is going to be much more expensive than this on release.


----------



## blaggins (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> With SSDs being so affordable these days I think a lot of developers are no longer seeing purging as an essential tool to be honest . Also most DAWs have track disable as well


I think sample purging (at least what I'm referring to) is very much still needed. The speed of SSDs will only go up, sure, but I have a very new SSD and even so, the only way to run BBCSO (just as an example, 2+ year old library) with every instrument available (e.g. no disabled tracks) is to consume 40something GB of RAM (using a single microphone only mind you)... what does that mean for trying to run a full AR Modular template? 80GB? 120GB? I can only guess it will be a much bigger RAM hog unless they improve their player.

If I disable tracks then I have to wait *minutes* for a section to load (woodwinds, brass, etc.). I don't personally find this to be workable. Also if I try to play anything before the player is fully done pre-loading samples, I get tons of dropouts.

I assume that this is because the player loads the beginning (first x samples) of every single note of every single articulation, steaming it all from the SSD into RAM in a brute force kind of way. The Spitfire player currently has no way to learn what it needs to keep loaded for a particular project, and thus no ability to simply throw the rest away and load them only on-demand... This is what I mean by purging. Kontakt has been able to do this for forever. VSL Synchron has similar intelligent load-only-if-needed based on if you use a particular articulation or not.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

titokane said:


> I wonder if they might do $50 per instrument or section? If we look at BBC section sizes as an example, overall prices could be:
> 
> 1st & 2nd Violins, Violas, Celli, Basses, and all their soloists = $500 Strings
> 
> ...


Given the pricing of the scoring selections and the a la carte pricing of OT, I think the prices will be closer to $79-$129. 

I also think SF is aiming for something above $3000 for the unbundled price, $1000 minimum each for strings, winds and brass. Depending on the extent of the collection I could see it being above $5000. The lower the price, the less extensive it will be in terms of instruments, articulations, round robins, layers, etc, and the more it will therefore resemble BBCSO and SSO. That would make it decidedly less interesting to me. SSO but recorded in AR doesn’t really appeal if I’m honest.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Given the pricing of the scoring selections and the a la carte pricing of OT, I think the prices will be closer to $79-$129.
> 
> I also think SF is aiming for something above $3000 for the unbundled price, $1000 minimum each for strings, winds and brass. Depending on the extent of the collection I could see it being above $5000. The lower the price, the less extensive it will be in terms of instruments, articulations, round robins, layers, etc, and the more it will therefore resemble BBCSO and SSO. That would make it decidedly less interesting to me. SSO but recorded in AR doesn’t really appeal if I’m honest.


I agree - hope Spitfire blows it out of the water in terms of sampling depth, even if that entails a very pricey “pro” version. If they want to strip it down to cheaper basic versions, great - but this is a once in a decade or two chance for sampling extensively in Abbey Road. Go big!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 4, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Given the pricing of the scoring selections and the a la carte pricing of OT, I think the prices will be closer to $79-$129.


I should add that the main Berlin strings run roughly $250 per section a la carte, BSS is roughly $175 per section, special bows about $100 per section, and con sordinos about $150 per section. I expect similar, but somewhat higher pricing for AR strings.


----------



## titokane (Nov 4, 2022)

Alright, $100 each for Pro, then eventually $60 each for Core. 🤔 Maybe??


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 4, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> With SSDs being so affordable these days I think a lot of developers are no longer seeing purging as an essential tool to be honest . Also most DAWs have track disable as well


Some DAWs do not have disable track. So it is important to include purging. Depending on the DAW, templates load faster too if there are no samples being loaded into RAM.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 4, 2022)

$250 for all that percussion is incredibly optimistic. Consider the current list price for JB percussion.. or even the orchestral grand and harp!


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 5, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> Some DAWs do not have disable track. So it is important to include purging. Depending on the DAW, templates load faster too if there are no samples being loaded into RAM.


I do agree and I think it’s poor of Spitfire Audio to just say “no you can’t purge in our player but you can unload articulations you’re not using” as though that’s the same thing when it isn’t


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 5, 2022)

I agree with what a few have said earlier. Remember this is going to be their new complete flagship symphonic library.

I’d say we’re likely to see smaller ‘modules’ initially say…

“AR Flutes” (piccolo, solo flute, flutes a2) 

“AR Reeds” (solo clarinet, clarinets a2, solo oboe, oboes a2)

deep sampled with lots of round robins and articulations along the lines of SSO.

Then further ‘extensions’ that will add the likes of bass flute, cor anglais, contrabass clarinet etc. maybe the soloists won’t be included at first and they will be a separate module?

Then further down the line I reckon we’d get the big ‘bundles’ “AR Woodwinds” that has everything in the WW choir together for around say the £1000 mark (which would be discounted compared to buying each ‘module’ separately.

Maybe even an “AR Complete” … £3000?

Perhaps there will be “Core” and “Pro” versions of each? Core giving you standard Spitfire CTAO and Pro gives you all the extended mic positions and maybe more round robins?

This isn’t going to be a starter library or something aimed at hobbyists. This will be to compete with the likes of OT Berlin and will be marketed towards professionals.

Just my thoughts…


----------



## mussnig (Nov 5, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> I do agree and I think it’s poor of Spitfire Audio to just say “no you can’t purge in our player but you can unload articulations you’re not using” as though that’s the same thing when it isn’t


Also, if you purge articulations and later reload them, you have to set up your keyswitches (or whatever you use) for that articulation again in the player. Quite a lot of clicks to do.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 7, 2022)

“Hi I’m Paul Thomson and today I’m incredibly excited to share with you Abbey Road Ambiance, the sound of 90 musicians taking their seats and shuffling score sheets”


----------



## antanasb (Nov 9, 2022)

So the soaring strings should be a nail in the coffin after the first modular release (which is extremely unlikely to be the strings it seems) and the BF, and the cyber week?

Smart marketing..


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 9, 2022)

antanasb said:


> So the soaring strings should be a nail in the coffin after the first modular release (which is extremely unlikely to be the strings it seems) and the BF, and the cyber week?
> 
> Smart marketing..


Man, if they name the high strings selection "Soaring Strings" that would be so on brand for them. Resonate, Appassionata... Soaring Strings, why not.


----------



## antanasb (Nov 10, 2022)

So, then waiting for the high legato strings soon, as it was percussion..

Only question -- pre or post BF?

Should complement Albion One very nicely with all of the mic options (hopefully)..


----------



## damcry (Nov 11, 2022)

antanasb said:


> So, then waiting for the high legato strings soon, as it was percussion..


the wait is getting long ….


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 11, 2022)

Time for a reality check.

As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said another Selection is definitely coming, or what the instruments would be. That's entirely just speculation on this forum.

In 2020, Christian said they _recorded_ nine Selections. And in other posts, Spitfire has said not every project they record gets released. And that's common sense. Do you release everything you've ever recorded? Of course not.

Will there be another Selection? Maybe, we just don't know yet. Will it be High Strings? That assumption is _entirely just rumor_, and it originated from this forum and not from the Horse's Mouth.


----------



## antanasb (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Time for a reality check.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said another Selection is definitely coming, or what the instruments would be. That's entirely just speculation on this forum.
> 
> ...


Even with everything that was written, to which I completely agree...



In no way I can believe AROOF will not have at least SOME SORT of high legato strings. Seems not an option. It would be failus epicus on SF behalf...


----------



## damcry (Nov 11, 2022)

antanasb said:


> In no way I can believe AROOF will not have at least SOME SORT of high legato strings. Seems not an option. It would be failus epicus on SF behalf...


Completely agree. 
Up to now 8 selections = 4 woodwinds , 3 brass …. and only 1 String (furthermore, just Low register) ?
A nonsense …. I can’t believe that will end without another Strings Selection
It would really be a totally unfinished project


----------



## Mike Stone (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Time for a reality check.
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Spitfire has never officially said another Selection is definitely coming, or what the instruments would be. That's entirely just speculation on this forum.
> 
> ...


High strings is probably the most obvious and useful legato patch for such a library, and the fact that it still hasn't been released is getting quite annoying.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 11, 2022)

And the fact that Chadwick Boseman isn't in the New Black Panther movie, even though he's the most obvious character, is annoying.

Folks, production isn't a straight line. Sometimes you set out to make something and problems come up that complicate it. Like a global pandemic.

We need to be smarter about what we just _assume_ will happen or should happen.

I'd welcome a High Strings Selection, sure. I'm just not assuming it'll happen simply because I want it. We have to be careful not to turn rumors into fact just because we want them to be true.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 11, 2022)

Isn’t it likely that Spitfire will nail two birds with one stone and record i.e. high strings for AROOF while they are recording high strings in Abbey Road anyway? (for ARO, I mean)

From a business & budgetting perspective that would make sense, I think.

You’ve got the players in there, the engineers, mics are set up already…. etc.

In fact I would not rule out we’re gonna see several different new AROOF releases with the above in mind.


----------



## damcry (Nov 11, 2022)

Strings are pratically the trademark of Spitfire Audio
They won’t fail on this one


----------



## antanasb (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> And the fact that Chadwick Boseman isn't in the New Black Panther movie, even though he's the most obvious character, is annoying.
> 
> Folks, production isn't a straight line. Sometimes you set out to make something and problems come up that complicate it. Like a global pandemic.
> 
> ...


So you mean that there is also a possibility that the new ARMO will not have e.g. first violins, horns or flutes?

Doesn't sound convicing, this train of thought... I understand that there might be difficulties or setbacks. But that is not an excuse for abandoning a completion of a project. And without high legato strings AROOF will never be complete and will stick out like a sore in the whole product range...

On another hand, I assumed that it is quite clear that these writings about the timing were mainly speculations or echoes of wishful thinking...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 11, 2022)

Let me introduce the concept of _uncertainty_. It's when you don't know something for sure.

Like if you tune into a weather forecast, and they say there's a 60% chance of rain. So...definitely rain? No. So...definitely not rain? Also no. But, you just said you want it to not rain? No I didn't say that.

Now, let's suppose there's a 60% chance that Spitfire releases a High Strings Selection. That would be my _guess_. But I am not certain of it. And I am not saying that I want it to happen or not happen.

_(Okay, I want it to happen.)_


----------



## antanasb (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Let me introduce the concept of _uncertainty_. It's when you don't know something for sure.
> 
> Like if you tune into a weather forecast, and they say there's a 60% chance of rain. So...definitely rain? No. So...definitely not rain? Also no. But, you just said you want it to not rain? No I didn't say that.
> 
> Let's say there's a 60% chance that Spitfire releases a High Strings Selection. That would be my _guess_. But I am not certain of it.


My opinion would be, that it is rather 95%.

The only question is when...

Having in mind what @Henrik B. Jensen said, I would not be surprised that they were already recorded during some string sessions for modular, which they would have done either way..

I hope that it will have both octave and unison legato.. 🙂


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> And the fact that Chadwick Boseman isn't in the New Black Panther movie, even though he's the most obvious character, is annoying.
> 
> Folks, production isn't a straight line. Sometimes you set out to make something and problems come up that complicate it. Like a global pandemic.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't imagine that SF won't get around to releasing a high strings legato library as a scoring selection for AROOF. The fact that they haven't already is likely a significant data point, suggesting issues with the original conception of the string legato (and presumably what the experiments that resulted in Appassionata Strings were about). Maybe SF will bypass the scoring selection of the high string legato and go straight for the sections. That's possible but I think unlikely for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 11, 2022)

antanasb said:


> In no way I can believe AROOF will not have at least SOME SORT of high legato strings. Seems not an option. It would be failus epicus on SF behalf...



Most of the selects are combinations of instruments that would be recorded separately for a deep sampled library. Like Horns & Cellos, Oboes & Clarinets. If there was ever a high strings Scoring Select (which has not been confirmed or even hinted at really) it'd likely be violins and violas in octaves or something like that - and then people would complain about the limitations...

The Scoring Selects aren't meant to "complete" AROOF and make it a library as deep as SSO. Rather both AROOF and the Selects are a collection of Albion style preorchestrated patches....


----------



## orange (Nov 11, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Let me introduce the concept of _uncertainty_. It's when you don't know something for sure.


Spitfire could just do the right thing and publish an approximate roadmap. Then we could make an informed opinion before purchasing.

Without that there's a bit of a lottery about it, in my opinion.


----------



## antanasb (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Most of the selects are combinations of instruments that would be recorded separately for a deep sampled library. Like Horns & Cellos, Oboes & Clarinets. If there was ever a high strings Scoring Select (which has not been confirmed or even hinted at really) it'd likely be violins and violas in octaves or something like that - and then people would complain about the limitations...
> 
> The Scoring Selects aren't meant to "complete" AROOF and make it a library as deep as SSO. Rather both AROOF and the Selects are a collection of Albion style preorchestrated patches....


There is the low legato strings in AROOF and Albion One.

There is Mid and High legato strings in Albion One.

I highly doubt they would do less for AROOF than for Albion One..


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Most of the selects are combinations of instruments that would be recorded separately for a deep sampled library. Like Horns & Cellos, Oboes & Clarinets. If there was ever a high strings Scoring Select (which has not been confirmed or even hinted at really) it'd likely be violins and violas in octaves or something like that - and then people would complain about the limitations...
> 
> The Scoring Selects aren't meant to "complete" AROOF and make it a library as deep as SSO. Rather both AROOF and the Selects are a collection of Albion style preorchestrated patches....


I think violins in octaves and maybe midstrings unison are the likely patches for scoring selections. That's based on my understanding of what Albion One has for its legatos. 



orange said:


> Spitfire could just do the right thing and publish an approximate roadmap. Then we could make an informed opinion before purchasing.


SF almost certainly doesn't want to be locked in to a particular roadmap nor telegraph to its competitors what the ARO will ultimately look like. If you are uncomfortable buying with limited information, it is wise not to buy with limited information.


----------



## damcry (Nov 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Most of the selects are combinations of instruments that would be recorded separately for a deep sampled library. Like Horns & Cellos, Oboes & Clarinets. If there was ever a high strings Scoring Select (which has not been confirmed or even hinted at really) it'd likely be violins and violas in octaves or something like that - and then people would complain about the limitations...


What about ‘Thematic Trumpets’ ? 4 Trumpets in unison. 
‘Thematic Horns’ ? 8 Horns 
No combination …


----------



## orange (Nov 11, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> SF almost certainly doesn't want to be locked in to a particular roadmap nor telegraph to its competitors what the ARO will ultimately look like.


I fully accept the first part of that - they don't want to be seen to not deliver - although we know they often do not. And if they are not going to deliver I personally WANT to know !

The second part I don't agree with - I'm not sure it helps it's competitors in anyway whatsoever ? - I would suggest it does the opposite and does two things. It helps sales now, today and it tells others not to bother trying to compete as Spitfire can/will do it better. Stakes a claim if you like.

Of course it's irrelevant what we think - it's what Spitfire thinks that counts.

I just don't think it's very good/helpful/nice/useful* to not say what the plan is (*delete as applicable) and that's what I think


----------



## NoamL (Nov 11, 2022)

damcry said:


> What about ‘Thematic Trumpets’ ? 4 Trumpets in unison.
> ‘Thematic Horns’ ? 8 Horns
> No combination …



Yep 3 thoughts on that

1. That's why I said "most" 

2. With the unbelievable level of deep sampling they just revealed for AROLP, I have a feeling that the modular brass and winds will be soloist based libraries (like Berlin, but... better). If that were true, I guess it would make sense to kick the ensemble patches down to the Scoring Selects tier?

3. I have another feeling, that some of the Scoring Selects are the results of "R&D sessions" (as Paul said) that they've been doing. So there may not be an airtight rhyme or reason to what they release in this line, but if they've been doing test sessions to try out this or that before diving into ARO, and those test sessions are good enough to release as libraries, they'll do so


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 11, 2022)

orange said:


> I fully accept the first part of that - they don't want to be seen to not deliver - although we know they often do not. And if they are not going to deliver I personally WANT to know !
> 
> The second part I don't agree with - I'm not sure it helps it's competitors in anyway whatsoever ? - I would suggest it does the opposite and does two things. It helps sales now, today and it tells others not to bother trying to compete as Spitfire can/will do it better. Stakes a claim if you like.
> 
> ...


I don't know. I'm not especially discombobulated by the current arrangement. I feel I have a decent sense of what SF is trying to do with ARO. I'll likely see some surprises, but they will be about execution and the granularity of the modules: Does it look more like SSO or more like OT's Berlin series (especially with solo instruments for winds and brass)? Will it be as comprehensive as VSL? How will all of this work inside the SF player. I'm not sure SF knows precisely yet. Though I'm sure SF has a very a detailed plan, I suspect they are open to changing things as they go when they come across interesting alternatives, so they don't want to lock things in by promising anything specific yet. And, yes, I do think they don't want competitors to know exactly what ARO might look like—what SF is now thinking it might look like—when it's finished.



NoamL said:


> 3. I have another feeling, that some of the Scoring Selects are the results of "R&D sessions" (as Paul said) that they've been doing. So there may not be an airtight rhyme or reason to what they release in this line, but if they've been doing test sessions to try out this or that before diving into ARO, and those test sessions are good enough to release as libraries, they'll do so


This makes some sense, though almost for this very reason it also makes sense to do a scoring selection for high strings, release that, get feedback before releasing individual string section libraries.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 12, 2022)

Anyone else get this email with pricing that differs from the website?


----------



## mussnig (Nov 12, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> Anyone else get this email with pricing that differs from the website?


You probably have an EDU discount + one of the libs that qualifies for an extra -10 %. The email doesn't account for that.


----------



## StutzvH (Nov 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> You probably have an EDU discount + one of the libs that qualifies for an extra -10 %. The email doesn't account for that.


Hmm I must own a library that gives me discount.

However even when I log out, it only goes up to £299 as a “special release offer” and suggests the usual price will be £399. But the email seems to suggest the full price will be £449 though…


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2022)

StutzvH said:


> Hmm I must own a library that gives me discount.
> 
> However even when I log out, it only goes up to £299 as a “special release offer” and suggests the usual price will be £399. But the email seems to suggest the full price will be £449 though…


Looks like they emailed you a glitch price! 🤔


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2022)

As best as I can tell, AROLP (usd) price should be:
$449 (full price)
$349 (intro price through Dec 1)
$314 (educational discount. doesn't combine.)
$309 (crossgrade from AROOF or SSO)



https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/7638669512605-Abbey-Road-Orchestra-Low-Percussion-FAQ


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm in the US. I added it to my cart, and it showed up as $309 with extra 10% / $349 intro (logged out) / $449 full price.

When I switched to UK billing, it went to £275 with extra 10% / £299 intro (logged out) / £399 full price.

So unlike other recent releases, the prices in pounds and dollars are not 1:1, they are closer to the actual exchange rate (£275 = $315.88 right now). Perhaps Spitfire is taking a bit of a hit on VAT to help equalize the costs for everyone worldwide? Because up until now, non-UK and non-EU customers always paid a fair bit less for libraries, but now it is basically equal.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 12, 2022)

Interesting, for me it shows 278,78 € with the full price being 449 €. I have EDU discount and I own Spitfire Percussion and SSS.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 12, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Interesting, for me it shows 278,78 € with the full price being 449 €. I have EDU discount and I own Spitfire Percussion and SSS.


Confirmed. I switched to an EU country and it shows up as €309 with extra 10% off / €349 intro (logged out) / €449 full price for me. The extra discount you are seeing must be from the EDU discount. Looks like you are getting the extra 10% loyalty discount being applied to the 30% off EDU price.

So USD/Euro prices are 1:1, with GBP being slightly less.

All three are very close in actual cost with current exchange rates.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 12, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Looks like you are getting the extra 10% loyalty discount being applied to the 30% off EDU price.


Yes, has been like this with many recent releases. For example, I got Fractured Strings for 136,64 €.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 15, 2022)

NoamL said:


> If there was ever a high strings Scoring Select (which has not been confirmed or even hinted at really) it'd likely be violins and violas in octaves or something like that


I’d call the AROOF page on Spitfires website a pretty good confirmation/hint. 

“Each Selections library is focussed on accomplishing certain performance elements of orchestral movie music brilliantly - from heroic brass themes, or sparkling woodwind runs, *to emotional violin love scenes with a legato patch created using our new recording techniques*.”

It’s been there all since AROOF was first released.


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Probably will be released to fill a hole in between larger library releases around Christmas or in Q1 2023.

I would assume it would spark quite some interest in AROOF again..

Maybe that was the plan all along?


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Probably will be released to fill a hole in between larger library releases around Christmas or in Q1 2023.
> 
> I would assume it would spark quite some interest in AROOF again..
> 
> Maybe that was the plan all along?



Let’s hope they intend to spark that interest in time for Christmas!


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Let’s hope they intend to spark that interest in time for Christmas!


I am quite content with Albion One and BBC Core at the moment, but wouldn't think terribly hard to grab the high legato strings.

The BBC Core strings is a bit hard to blend nicely with Albion One due to early reflections, so I would hope this would fit easier.

Though having three patches for mid and two for high legato strings from Albion One actually works quite nice as a substitute in my opinion:

Mind not the sloppy programming, as this was a quick sketch andeverything was played in..

Is my assumption correct, that the high legato strings from ARO would work together quite well to the sound of the example I posted, if they would be released?


----------



## Orlu (Dec 16, 2022)

I'm not sure why people are so hung up about a high legato string module. 

IF they release something along those lines, I'm pretty sure it would either be violins in octaves and/or violins + some other instrument(s) like trumpets or high woodwinds. So overall very limited in its use-cases (not to mention that its probably gonna be even more limited by a quite narrow range of notes if I'm looking at the other releases in this line.)


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Orlu said:


> I'm not sure why people are so hung up about a high legato string module.
> 
> IF they release something along those lines, I'm pretty sure it would either be violins in octaves and/or violins + some other instrument(s) like trumpets or high woodwinds. So overall very limited in its use-cases (not to mention that its probably gonna be even more limited by a quite narrow range of notes if I'm looking at the other releases in this line.)


Because there is a possibility that this will not be in octaves, and a good high strings legato patch that has multiple mics is very useful?


----------



## Orlu (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Because there is a possibility that this will not be in octaves, and a good high strings legato patch that has multiple mics is very useful?


Of course it would be, I just think it's highly unlikely (happy to be proven wrong though ).


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 16, 2022)

Orlu said:


> I'm not sure why people are so hung up about a high legato string module.


Because it’s clearly expected: they led with the low strings and the high strings are, whether we agree or not, the most prominent part of an orchestra. And it’s been 2 years now. It’s getting beyond a joke. If they don’t deliver it soon not only will SA lose a lot of fans, they’ll make a lot of fans resentful of them.


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Because it’s clearly expected: they led with the low strings and the high strings are, whether we agree or not, the most prominent part of an orchestra. And it’s been 2 years now. It’s getting beyond a joke. If they don’t deliver it soon not only will SA lose a lot of fans, they’ll make a lot of fans resentful of them.


And not only that.

Apassionata strings now cost 249€. That is basically 49,8€ per section, which is the same amount the expansions cost.

I would expect that by taking down the dynamics to three instead of five layers (as is common with expansions) they could add the choice between unison and octave strings with some spiccatos also. That would be a very very good deal drawing in more customers to the AROOF set, provide an "upgrade" compared to Albion One, and compete with other manufacturers also.

I would not be surprised if the octave variation could be morphed-in from unison with the "variation" knob, essentially letting to chose the balance between the sound within the sounding strings octave or something..


----------



## Orlu (Dec 16, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Because it’s clearly expected: they led with the low strings and the high strings are, whether we agree or not, the most prominent part of an orchestra. And it’s been 2 years now. It’s getting beyond a joke. If they don’t deliver it soon not only will SA lose a lot of fans, they’ll make a lot of fans resentful of them.


Don't get me wrong, I also think the last module will be high strings related. I just think some people have too high expectations of its usefulness beyond special use cases (but again, happy to be proven wrong).


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 16, 2022)

Orlu said:


> I'm not sure why people are so hung up about a high legato string module.
> 
> IF they release something along those lines, I'm pretty sure it would either be violins in octaves and/or violins + some other instrument(s) like trumpets or high woodwinds. So overall very limited in its use-cases (not to mention that its probably gonna be even more limited by a quite narrow range of notes if I'm looking at the other releases in this line.)


Again, on their own homepage, they've clearly written violins. I guess that's why people expect violins, and not violins + violas or violins + something else. Sure, we don't know if they'll be in octaves or not, but the trumpets and horns were not, so there's to hoping at least. 

“Each Selections library is focussed on accomplishing certain performance elements of orchestral movie music brilliantly - from heroic brass themes, or sparkling woodwind runs, *to emotional violin love scenes with a legato patch created using our new recording techniques*.”


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 16, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Again, on their own homepage, they've clearly written violins. I guess that's why people expect violions, and not violins + violas or violins + something else. Sure, we don't know if they'll be in octaves or not, but the trumpents and horns were not, so there's to hoping at least.
> 
> “Each Selections library is focussed on accomplishing certain performance elements of orchestral movie music brilliantly - from heroic brass themes, or sparkling woodwind runs, *to emotional violin love scenes with a legato patch created using our new recording techniques*.”


Personally I think it will be Violins in octaves. V1 + V2 in octaves and Maybe violins + violas


----------



## antanasb (Dec 16, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Personally I think it will be Violins in octaves. V1 + V2 in octaves and Maybe violins + violas


Considering the current market situation, I would not go all in on that option, despite the fact that they were doing that previously... Agree with @mybadmemory points there.

If still it would be octaves, their own Apassionata Strings on a 50-40% sale would be a much wiser choice. And 130€ is not that far away from 49€, to make people accept the octave legatos...


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 16, 2022)

antanasb said:


> Considering the current market situation, I would not go all in on that option, despite the fact that they were doing that previously... Agree with @mybadmemory points there.
> 
> If still it would be octaves, their own Apassionata Strings on a 50-40% sale would be a much wiser choice. And 130€ is not that far away from 49€, to make people accept the octave legatos...


Yeah I agree. I'm not actually that fussed about getting it as I already have appassionata strings and think it already works well with AROOF.


----------



## Karmand (Dec 18, 2022)

Responding to an above comment... they already lost 'fans' er customers really. I'm one.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 18, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Responding to an above comment... they already lost 'fans' er customers really. I'm one.


So you write this while at the same time you contemplate to upgrade your Symphonic Brass & WWs? Schrödinger's customer 😂


----------



## Karmand (Dec 18, 2022)

yup not a fan and still wonder if it makes the SSO better with the mics. tough room today.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 18, 2022)

Karmand said:


> yup not a fan and still wonder if it makes the SSO better with the mics. tough room today.


So are you in that situation where you don't like the product, but you've already spent so much that you are hoping that upgrading could, to some extent, save the money already spent?

I don't have any idea in this case. I like a lot of Spitfire products but for various reasons it seems like their main orchestral/symphonic offerings are unlikely to work for me. Abbey Road sounds great when other people use it!


----------



## Karmand (Dec 18, 2022)

In a way, off topic on this thread but I like SSO Woods a lot - have not played around with the Brass so much and I like the strings but it's not my first choice. Wondering if the Woods extra mics are worth it - the extra mics helped the strings. It's a love-hate thing with SF, the player, the support, the fiddling with installer. But the new total Flute patch is real nice. As far as ARO - I was thinking it was going to be something special, bought into it... hardly use it because it's so limited.


----------



## damcry (Dec 23, 2022)

mybadmemory said:


> Again, on their own homepage, they've clearly written violins. I guess that's why people expect violins, and not violins + violas or violins + something else. Sure, we don't know if they'll be in octaves or not, but the trumpets and horns were not, so there's to hoping at least.
> 
> “Each Selections library is focussed on accomplishing certain performance elements of orchestral movie music brilliantly - from heroic brass themes, or sparkling woodwind runs, *to emotional violin love scenes with a legato patch created using our new recording techniques*.”


… well, it seems I won’t have my ARO Selection Emotional Violin for Xmas ……

SA: that’s cruel !

😫😭


----------



## antanasb (Dec 23, 2022)

damcry said:


> … well, it seems I won’t have my ARO Selection Emotional Violin for Xmas ……
> 
> SA: that’s cruel !
> 
> 😫😭


There is still one Thursday left this year!


----------



## damcry (Dec 23, 2022)

….or …. SA will give it as Xmas free gift on the 25th morning 😜😝


----------

